# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  SuperRunner Jet [Superrunner, Speedrunner IV, SuperSeaCat IV]

## speedrunner

Και όπως μας δείχνει και το AIS τα πλοία είναι δεμένα στο λιμάνι Gdansk της Πολωνίας. :Wink:

----------


## NAXOS

Απο τελευταιες πληροφοριες θα ερθουν και τα δυο καινουργια. Το ενα θα παει στη ΣΥΡΟ-ΤΗΝΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ και για το αλλο ψαχνονται.Αυτα ειναι τα σχεδια μεχρι στιγμης. Αλλα οπως ολοι ξερωμε στα δρομολογια ....τα παντα ρει.

----------


## Leo

Να και τα νέα!!! Ευχαριστούμε NAXOS για τα καλά νέα... :Wink:

----------


## plori

Στο site της εταιρείας http://www.aegeanspeedlines.gr/index_gr.html ανακοινώθηκαν τα δρομολόγια για όλη την περίοδο και επισημαίνω οτι το SR II θα κάνει όλα τα δρομολόγια των Δυτικών και επίσης και εφέτος στο φούλ του καλοκαιριού θα κάνει διπλά δρομολόγια.¶ρα τα 2 νέα ταχύπλοα για κάπου αλλού προγραμματίζονται.Είδωμεν..........

----------


## giorgos_249

> Αν κατεβουν και τα 2 το ενα θα φευγει μαλλον απο Ραφηνα...





> Απο τελευταιες πληροφοριες θα ερθουν και τα δυο καινουργια. Το ενα θα παει στη ΣΥΡΟ-ΤΗΝΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ και για το αλλο ψαχνονται.Αυτα ειναι τα σχεδια μεχρι στιγμης. Αλλα οπως ολοι ξερωμε στα δρομολογια ....τα παντα ρει.


Μακάρι από Ραφήνα να φεύγει το ένα που πάει Σύρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο. Λείπει εδώ και 4 χρόνια από τη Ραφήνα πλοίο για Σύρο. Μετά τον Αϊ Γιώργη άλλο πλοίο δεν είχαμε αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

> Στο site της εταιρείας http://www.aegeanspeedlines.gr/index_gr.html ανακοινώθηκαν τα δρομολόγια για όλη την περίοδο και επισημαίνω οτι το SR II θα κάνει όλα τα δρομολόγια των Δυτικών και επίσης και εφέτος στο φούλ του καλοκαιριού θα κάνει διπλά δρομολόγια.¶ρα τα 2 νέα ταχύπλοα για κάπου αλλού προγραμματίζονται.Είδωμεν..........


 ΦΙΛΕ plori μη νομιζεις οτι και αυτη ειναι καλυτερη απο τους αλλους.καθε χρονο θαθαθαθαθαθαθαθαθαθαθαθαθα εχουν γινει χειροτερη απο τον αισωποκαι το χρονη .ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΤΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΙΦΝΙΟΣ.

----------


## giorgos_249

> Και όπως μας δείχνει και το AIS τα πλοία είναι δεμένα στο λιμάνι Gdansk της Πολωνίας.



Με τι όνομα μπορώ να τα βρώ; H αν έχεις την καλωσύνη να μας δώσεις έναν υπερσύνδεσμο (link) ;

----------


## Apostolos

Μπορεί κάποιος να μας πεί ποιό απο τα 2 θα ονομαστει 3 και ποιό 4???

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/superseacat_three_1999.htm

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/superseacat_four_1999.htm

----------


## Naias II

Με μια πρώτη ματιά πιστεύω θα αφήσουν την αρίθμησή τους ως έχει

----------


## sea world

PLHRWMA EXOUN ETOIMASEI?? KAI AN NAI POU BRISKONTE??

----------


## giorgos_249

Έχει ακουστεί ότι θα έρθουν γύρω στις 25 Μαρτίου . Τί γίνεται ; Έρχονται;

----------


## speedrunner

> Έχει ακουστεί ότι θα έρθουν γύρω στις 25 Μαρτίου . Τί γίνεται ; Έρχονται;


Και τα δυο είναι ακόμη δεμένα στο Γκντανσκ.

----------


## Leo

Βρε τι είστε εσείς....."καταάσκοποι"!!!  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sea world

Kai xwris na exei svhstei tipota apo ta ploia!!! :Wink:

----------


## speedrunner

Σήμερα το *SouperSeaCat Four* ανέβηκε δεξαμενή.
¶ντε να ετοιμάζονται να κατέβουν σιγά σιγά. :Cool:

----------


## plori

Είσαι φοβερός τι άλλο να πώ!!!!

----------


## plori

Η απάντηση δόθηκε για το που θα δρομολογηθούν τα 2 πλοία στο Σ.Α.Σ που θα πραγματοποιηθεί την 1/4/2009 .Θέματα Νο 20 & 41

http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=34281

----------


## Vortigern

> Η απάντηση δόθηκε για το που θα δρομολογηθούν τα 2 πλοία στο Σ.Α.Σ που θα πραγματοποιηθεί την 1/4/2009 .Θέματα Νο 20 & 41
> 
> http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=34281


Εξυπνα δρομολογια....
Αλλα αυτο που δν καταλαβα ειναι οτι γιατι το πλοιο το λεει Super sea cat εφοσον εχουν-ειχαν ανακοινωθει απο την εταιρια ΣΠ3 και 4?
Και κατι αλλο

Το 4 θα κανει το δρομολογιο Πειραιας-Σιφνος-Φολεγανδρος-Σικινος-Ιος-Θηρα?
Και το 3 Πειραιας-Ιο-Θηρα?

----------


## plori

Εγώ αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι το 4 θα κάνει κάποιες μέρες Ιο-Θήρα και κάποιες μέρες Σίφνο-Φολέγανδρο-Σίκινο-Ιο-Θήρα.
Και επίσης το 3 Σύρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο.Και το 2 τα γνωστά. :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

> Εγώ αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι το 4 θα κάνει κάποιες μέρες Ιο-Θήρα και κάποιες μέρες Σίφνο-Φολέγανδρο-Σίκινο-Ιο-Θήρα.
> Και επίσης το 3 Σύρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο.Και το 2 τα γνωστά.


Για το 3 δν το ειδα που το εγραφε?Απο Ραφηνα?

----------


## plori

> Για το 3 δν το ειδα που το εγραφε?Απο Ραφηνα?


 
Ετήσια δρομολόγηση Ε/Γ-O/Γ-Τ/Χ *«SUPER SEA CAT III»* στην
γραμμή ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ-ΣΥΡΟ-ΤΗΝΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ από 15/06/09 έως 
14/06/10.

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

to υδρα 1 poy anaferei gia dromologia apo peiraia gia poro-hydra poio einai??

----------


## plori

*Ετήσια δρομολόγηση* Ε

/Γ-O/Γ-Τ/Χ «SUPER SEA CAT III» στην
γραμμή ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ-ΣΥΡΟ-ΤΗΝΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ από 15/06/09 έως 
14/06/10.
Με την σημείωση "ετήσια......." τι δηλώνει οτι θα είναι δρομολόγημένο και πέρα του λεγόμενου 8μηνου;.:?:

----------


## Leo

Καλως εχόντων των πραγμάτων 11 μήνες. Αλλά μετά τον Οκτώβριο λέει παράταση ετήσιας "εγκρύθηκε" κι αλλή λίγη και ..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ετήσια τα δρομολόγια  :Very Happy:

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

SUPERSEACAT THREE 
Χτισμένο το 1999 στα ναυπηγεία Fincantieri. 
100 μέτρα μήκος, 780 επιβάτες.

Πάντως, ως Ερμουπολίτης να πω την αλήθεια δε γουστάρω άλλα ταχύπλοα. Θα προτιμούσα να έρχονταν συμβατικά πλοία με καλή ταχύτητα, όπως το Blue Star Ithaki ή το Νήσος Χίος. Αυτά τα πλοία είναι η ουσιαστική αναβάθμιση για τα νησιά και όχι τα αλουμινένια κουτιά που ταξιδεύουν το μισό χρόνο και βγάζουν συνεχώς βλάβες. 

Αλλά δυστυχώς συμβατικά σύγχρονα πλοία με καλή ταχύτητα είναι δύσκολο να βρεις και ακριβό να τα χτίσεις...

----------


## plori

Έχουμε νεότερα με την επικείμενη δρομολογησή του που θα περνούσε στο σημερινό Σ.Α.Σ;.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Μια πρόγευση του πλοίου αν και αποτυχημένη λίγο πριν την κάθοδο του πλοίου στην Ελλάδα.* 

*Πηγή (http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/supersea..._1999_b_11.htm  )*

----------


## plori

Καμαρώστε τα !!!!!!!!!!ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!!!! (είμαι fun τι να κάνουμε!!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGEKo2I2ayo

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Καμαρώστε τα !!!!!!!!!!ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!!!! (είμαι fun τι να κάνουμε!!)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGEKo2I2ayo


Δεν ξερω φιλε plori αλλα το link σου δεν μου το ανιγει για ξαναπροσπαθισε για να δουμε το videaki!!

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Δεν ξερω φιλε plori αλλα το link σου δεν μου το ανιγει για ξαναπροσπαθισε για να δουμε το videaki!!


Μαλον κατι ειχε παθει το pc τωρα αλλα τελικα το ανιξε μπραβο σου τελιο videaki!!!

----------


## plori

> Δεν ξερω φιλε plori αλλα το link σου δεν μου το ανιγει για ξαναπροσπαθισε για να δουμε το videaki!!


 Τώρα είναι εντάξει!!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πολύ ωραίο το βιντεάκι. Και τα πλοία είναι τόσο όμορφα. Να υποθέσω ότι το βιντεάκι το ανέβασαν στο διαδίκτυο τα μέλη των πληρωμάτων που θα τα παραλάβουν και θα τα κατεβάσουν. Κάνω λάθος;*

----------


## n-k

> *Πολύ ωραίο το βιντεάκι. Και τα πλοία είναι τόσο όμορφα. Να υποθέσω ότι το βιντεάκι το ανέβασαν στο διαδίκτυο τα μέλη των πληρωμάτων που θα τα παραλάβουν και θα τα κατεβάσουν. Κάνω λάθος;*


Δεν κάνεις λάθος!

----------


## giorgos_249

*¶ρα αληθεύει ότι θα κατεύουν μέχρι τις 15 του μηνός. Ευτυχώς. Αρκεί να τα αφήσουν έτσι άσπρα.*

----------


## DAFEL

ΕΥΓΕ ΠΛΟΡΙ ΑΡΙΣΤΑ 20.ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΠΟΛΕΜΟΣ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ

----------


## .voyager

> * Αρκεί να τα αφήσουν έτσι άσπρα.*


¶σπρα θα τα αφήσουν  :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

αρχικα .του χρονου ολα τα πλοια της θα εχουν ιδια χρωματα αλλα ακομα δεν εχει αποφασιστει ποια θα ναι αυτα.!

----------


## Vortigern

Στα δοκιμαστικα του εβγαλε 37.4Kn....

Kαι ειναι ακομα δεμενο οπως και το ΙΙΙ στο Gdansk .Απο μερα σε μερα ελπιζω οτι καποιο θα ξεκινισει.

----------


## dokimakos21

oi plhrofories mou lene oti se 10 meres ro 3 8a einai a8hna....

----------


## speedrunner

> oi plhrofories mou lene oti se 10 meres ro 3 8a einai a8hna....



Μάλλον οι πληροφορίες σου δεν ήταν σωστές, ξέρουμε τίποτα νεότερο για το πότε θα ξεκινήσουν απο Πολωνία τα πλοία;

----------


## Vortigern

Θυμαστε οταν ειχε κατεβει το 2 μετα απο 1 χρονο του αλλαξαν τα ψυγεια στις μηχανες γιατι τα νερα του Αιγαιου ηταν ποιο ζεστα αποτι εκει πανω?Μηπως κανουν το ιδιο και σε αυτα τωρα και ισως ειναι ο λογος αυτος που καθυστερουν?

----------


## rjjjh2004

Αμήν και πότε να έρθουν... Να μην εξαρτάται η γραμμή Πάρος-Ίος-Θήρα από το μονοπώλιο της Hellenic που πέρσι είχε στο απογευματινό δρομολόγιο το Flying Cat 3! Μικρό και απόλυτα ακατάλληλο για τη γραμμή!

----------


## sea world

SYMFWNA ME PLHROFORIES EK TWN ESW  :Wink:  TO PLOIO THA ER8EI 3 ME 4 IOYNIOY!!

----------


## Vortigern

Το 4 αλλαξε θεση σημερα,το 3 κατεβηκε απο τη δεξαμενη και πηγε στη θεση του 4 

Δειτε παρακατω  

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40283

----------


## japan

Καλά δεν είσαι φοβερός, τέτοια ενημέρωση πουθενά!Thanksss

----------


## speedrunner

> Το 4 αλλαξε θεση σημερα,το 3 κατεβηκε απο τη δεξαμενη και πηγε στη θεση του 4 
> 
> Δειτε παρακατω  
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40283



¶ντε να το δούμε να κατεβαίνει!!!! :Cool:

----------


## plori

Το πλοίο τώρα κινείται και μάλλον *ΈΡΧΕΤΑΙ*

----------


## speedrunner

¶ντε να έρθει με το καλό. 
και μια πρώτη φωτογραφία πριν απο λίγο από την webcam στο λιμάνι του Gdansk.

----------


## gtogias

> ¶ντε να έρθει με το καλό. 
> και μια πρώτη φωτογραφία πριν απο λίγο από την webcam στο λιμάνι του Gdansk.


και με τα σινιάλα της νέας του εταιρίας.

----------


## Vortigern

Καλως να οριση λοιπον!!!!!Ομορφα τα συνιαλα τελεια...!!!

Αντε το περιμενουμε εγω απο τωρα παω να ανεβω στο φαρο για φωτο!!! :Razz: 

Λογικα σε καμια 10αρια μερες θα ειναι εδω!!

----------


## Vortigern

Προβλεπομενη αφηξη λεει στις 26 του μηνα δηλαδη την Τριτη!!!Μα καλα 3 μερες μονο?

----------


## plori

¶κουσα για την Πέμπτη οτι θα είναι κάτω "καιρού επιτρέποντος"

----------


## Vortigern

> ¶κουσα για την Πέμπτη οτι θα είναι κάτω "καιρού επιτρέποντος"


 
Ωραια Πεμπτη γυρναω και εγω απο Μηλο οποτε μια χαρα!!!Παντως δν θα αργησει να ερθει Δυτικες γιατι το ΙΙ παει για ενα χαλαροτικο πλυσιμο και αλλαγη συνιαλον!

----------


## plori

Το καλύτερο θα είναι να περάσει απο Σίφνο να πάρει την ευλογία της Χρυσοπηγής, που εκείνη την ημέρα γιορτάζει η πολιούχος του νησιού μας και την Εικόνα Της θα την πάει στον Ιερό βράχο το ΙΙ.

----------


## Vortigern

> Το καλύτερο θα είναι να περάσει απο Σίφνο να πάρει την ευλογία της Χρυσοπηγής, που εκείνη την ημέρα γιορτάζει η πολιούχος του νησιού μας και την Εικόνα Της θα την πάει στον Ιερό βράχο το ΙΙ.


 
Aυτο ηθελα και εγω αλλα πριν παει στον Ιερο βραχο δν ερχεται απο τη Μηλο πρωτα να παρει και εμενα και να ερθουμε μαζι?Δηλαδη ελεος με αυτες της Πανελλαδικες σου στερουν γεγονοτα!!

----------


## speedrunner

Αυτή την στιγμη το πλοίο περνάει την διώρυγα του Κιέλου ( Kiel Canal) στην Γερμανία. :Cool:

----------


## Vortigern

Μολις τωρα εδεσε για ανεφοδιασμο καυσιμων λογικα!.... :Very Happy:

----------


## serifos

πολυ ομορφο το speedrunner...αντε με το καλο...
http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/sho...mmsi=240931000

----------


## grandpa

Αυτές είναι φωτογραφίες από την web cam του Kiel-Canal την ώρα που βγαίνει στην ανοιχτή θάλασσα. ¶ντε καλοτάξιδο.

----------


## speedrunner

Περνώντας έξω απο το λιμάνι Cuxhaven της Γερμανίας.
_Η φωτογραφία είναι απο την webcam του λιμανιου_

----------


## Leo

Οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι είστε όλοι επιστήμονες κατάσκοποι...  :Very Happy:

----------


## plori

> Οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι είστε όλοι επιστήμονες κατάσκοποι...


 Συμφωνώ απολύτως τι άλλο να πώ!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Θα συνεχίσει να ταξιδεύει όλο το βράδυ ή θα διανυκτερεύσει σε κανα λιμάνι ;*

----------


## kapas

μαλλον θα συνεχισει ετσι.... ξερει κανεις τωρα που βρισκεται???? θελω να το βρω στο ais γι'αυτο...

----------


## mike_rodos

> μαλλον θα συνεχισει ετσι.... ξερει κανεις τωρα που βρισκεται???? θελω να το βρω στο ais γι'αυτο...


Κάνε αναζήτηση με το όνομα του πλοίου στο αις!

----------


## kapas

> Κάνε αναζήτηση με το όνομα του πλοίου στο αις!


 δεν το βρισκω...λογικα ή θα ειναι εκτος ληψης ή δεν ψαχνω εκει που πρεπει....

----------


## mike_rodos

> δεν το βρισκω...λογικα ή θα ειναι εκτος ληψης ή δεν ψαχνω εκει που πρεπει....


Eίναι εκτός λήψεις...  :Wink:

----------


## ROVINSONAS

> Eίναι εκτός λήψεις...


Δεν ειναι εκτος λήψης! Για κάντε zoom λίγο πιο πάνω από το Amsterdam!
Ή πηγαινετε στην περιοχη αυτή και κάντε αναζήτηση στα πλοία απο το ais. 
Μια χαρα φαινεται

----------


## speedrunner

> Προβλεπομενη αφηξη λεει στις 26 του μηνα δηλαδη την Τριτη!!!Μα καλα 3 μερες μονο?


Αν προσέξεις θα δεις ότι στον προορισμό γράφει CEUTA PIRAEUS, οπότε μήπως στις 26-05-2009 στις 22:00 θα φτάσει στο Κεούτα της Ισπανίας

----------


## Leo

Ξαναλέω είστε απίστευτοι κατάσκοποι  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: :lol:, τέτοιο ρεπορταζ ούτε στον Έλυρο (που έχει τα περισσότερα πόστς). Το λιμάνι Σέουτα της Ισπανίας (Ισπανιστί Θέουτα) είναι ακριβώς απέναντι στο Γιβραλτάρ όπου προφανώς θα πάρει πετρέλαια και θα συνεχίσει γαι Πειραιά.

----------


## Vortigern

> Αν προσέξεις θα δεις ότι στον προορισμό γράφει CEUTA PIRAEUS, οπότε μήπως στις 26-05-2009 στις 22:00 θα φτάσει στο Κεούτα της Ισπανίας


Να σε καλα για τις πληροφοριες...Δν το ηξερα.

Οποτε καπου την Πεμπτη το περιμενουμε στον Πειραια.Καποιος να παει στον κοκκινο απο τωρα.

----------


## speedrunner

> Ξαναλέω είστε απίστευτοι κατάσκοποι , τέτοιο ρεπορταζ ούτε στον Έλυρο (που έχει τα περισσότερα πόστς). Το λιμάνι Σέουτα της Ισπανίας (Ισπανιστί Θέουτα) είναι ακριβώς απέναντι στο Γιβραλτάρ όπου προφανώς θα πάρει πετρέλαια και θα συνεχίσει γαι Πειραιά.



Ευχαριστώ για την διόρθωση δεν το ήξερα το λιμάνι και κοίταξα στο google earth και το γράφει Κεούτα!!!!!! :Confused: 
Όσο για την κατασκοπία, ε τι να κάνουμε σαν Speedrunner που είναι του έχω μια ιδιαίτερη αδυναμία.:wink:

----------


## Vortigern

Δν βλεπω την ωρα που θα βλεπω απο μακρυα να ερχονται αυτα τα ομορφα ασπρα συνιαλα στο νησι μου!!!!

----------


## speedrunner

> Να σε καλα για τις πληροφοριες...Δν το ηξερα.
> 
> Οποτε καπου την Πεμπτη το περιμενουμε στον Πειραια.Καποιος να παει στον κοκκινο απο τωρα.


Απο ότι μπορώ να υπολογίσω απο το google earth και με την ταχύτητα που πάει τώρα θα φτάσει στο Σέουτα Τετάρτη πρωί, θα κάτσει εκεί για ανεφοδιασμο και μετα χρειάζετε περίπου 2 μισή μέρες για Ελλάδα ( με την ίδια ταχύτητα πάντα ), οπότε μην το περιμένεις πριν το Σάββατο το πρωί, το πολύ Παρασκευή βράδυ.

----------


## gtogias

Οι πρώτες φωτογραφίες (καλής ανάλυσης) από το διάπλου του καναλιού του Κίελο:

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...php?lid=907744
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...php?lid=907739
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...php?lid=907734
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...php?lid=907503
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...php?lid=907501
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...php?lid=907500

----------


## jvrou

Δεν έλεγαν πως θα αλλάξουν καταπέλτες και θα βάλουν ανάλογους με των highspeed? δεν θα γίνει ή θα γίνει εδώ?

----------


## speedrunner

> Δεν έλεγαν πως θα αλλάξουν καταπέλτες και θα βάλουν ανάλογους με των highspeed? δεν θα γίνει ή θα γίνει εδώ?



Νομίζω πως ότι εργασίες ήταν να γίνουν στο καράβι έγιναν στην Πολωνία δεν θα κάνουν κάτι άλλο εδώ.

----------


## ΦΑΝΑΡΙ

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40735

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40738

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40736

[ATTACH]40737[/

----------


## hsw

εμένα προσωπικά με χαλάει αυτή η γκρι γραμμή στα παράθυρα... Κατα τ'άλλα, το πλοίο είναι πολύ ωραίο!

----------


## .voyager

Βρίσκω πάρα πολύ καλή την επιλογή των χρωμάτων και θεωρώ πως αυτά θα πρέπει τελικά να καθιερώσει η εταιρεία σε όλα της τα πλοία, από του χρόνου, μιας και δεν έχει καταλήξει απόλυτα.

----------


## giorgos_249

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40735
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40738
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40736
> 
> [ATTACH]40737[/


 
*Σε εμένα γιατί δεν ανοίγει κανένα από τα συνημμένα αρχεία;*

----------


## nkr

Ποτε ερχεται Αθηνα το καραβι?

----------


## giorgos_249

*Τώρα πού βρίσκεται;*

----------


## Vortigern

Στους καταπελτες αποτι μπορω να καταλαβω προσθεσαν ενα μικρο κομματι κανα 2 μετρα.Μολις κατεβει το 4 το 2 θα παει δεξαμενη και τα συνιαλα θα αλλαξουν απο εφετος μαλλον!

----------


## τσιβας

Επιτέλους, έφθασε στο στενό. syhttp://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/

----------


## Leo

Δηλαδή εδώ, γιατί το λίνκ παραπάνω δεν είναι σωστό

sriv.JPG

----------


## laz94

τελείωσε το δειαλειματάκι.
Ξεκίνησε πριν λίγα λεπτά......... :Very Happy:

----------


## speedrunner

Επόμενη στάση Πειραιάς :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool: 



Καλή άφιξη.

----------


## speedrunner

¶ραγε σε ποια θέση θα δένει στον Πειραιά το πλοίο, νομίζω ότι αυτές που είναι ελεύθερες είναι εκεί που είναι τώρα το SuperJet, δηλαδή εκεί που έδενε πέρυσι το Speedrunner II, και στην Ε9 εκεί που έδενε το Corsica Express III. :Cool:

----------


## leonidas

Στις αρχες μαλλον θα δεσει διπλα στο φαναρι εκει που δενουν στην αρχη ολα οσα ερχονται... :Very Happy:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leo

> ¶ραγε σε ποια θέση θα δένει στον Πειραιά το πλοίο, νομίζω ότι αυτές που είναι ελεύθερες είναι εκεί που είναι τώρα το SuperJet, δηλαδή εκεί που έδενε πέρυσι το Speedrunner II, και στην Ε9 εκεί που έδενε το Corsica Express III.


Δίπλα στο Speedrunner II μέχρι πριν λίγες μέρες ήταν το superjet. νομίζω ότι εκεί μπορει να δέσει.... Θα δούμε.....  :Confused:

----------


## speedrunner

> Δίπλα στο Speedrunner II μέχρι πριν λίγες μέρες ήταν το superjet. νομίζω ότι εκεί μπορει να δέσει.... Θα δούμε.....


Κανονικά πρέπει το SpeedRunner που θα πηγαίνει δυτικές να φεύγει απο την Ε9 ( απο εκει που έφευγε και το SpeedRunner I ) και τα άλλα δυο  να φεύγουν απο την Ε7, εκέι που είναι τώρα το Speedrunner II.

----------


## plori

Πολύ σωστά φίλε speedrunner τα λές γιατί αυτο που συμβαίνει με τα πλοία των Δυτικών είναι λίγο μπερδεμένο.Κανονικά τώρα δεν θα πρέπει και ο Κοραής να αλλάξει θέση και να πάει μαζί με τον ¶γιο.;

----------


## speedrunner

Σχεδόν έφτασε.
Ξανά εντός κάλυψης AIS νότια της Σικελίας με ταχύτητα 32,6 :Cool: 
Μέχρι αύριο το πρωί θα είναι Πειραιά, ελπίζω ότι οι φωτορεπόρτερ του nautilia θα είναι εκεί για να το αποθανατίσουν.

----------


## Vortigern

> Σχεδόν έφτασε.
> Ξανά εντός κάλυψης AIS νότια της Σικελίας με ταχύτητα 32,6
> Μέχρι αύριο το πρωί θα είναι Πειραιά, ελπίζω ότι οι φωτορεπόρτερ του nautilia θα είναι εκεί για να το αποθανατίσουν.


 
Ο Συγκεκριμενος φωτορεπορτερ που ξερω οτι παντα παει αμα δν παει αυτη τη φορα το Σαββατοκυριακο θα κανει μπανιο ξερει αυτος..... :Razz:

----------


## plori

Υπολογίζω μέσω του google earth περίπου στα 520 μίλια έχει ακόμα μέχρι τον Πειραιά και υποθέτω να φτάνει κατά της 14:00 με 15:00 το μεσημέρι.Για να δούμε ......... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: :lol:

----------


## kitriani

Xαιρομαι φιλε πλωρη που εμαθες και κανεις τετοιους υπολογισμους,και πιο πολυ χαιρομαι γιατι σημερα εμαθα οτι S/R IV θα αντικαταστηση το II στις δυτικες κυκλαδες  :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sea world

PANTWS TA DINEI OLA AYTHN THN WRA TO PLOIO! 34,6 knots DEIXNEI TO AIS, KA8WS EGKATALEIPEI TIS AKTES THS ITALIAS!! :Wink: 
ME TO KALO NA TO DEX8EITE KAI ANAMENOYME FWTOGRAFIES OI APOMAKRYSMENOI APO TON PEIRAIA!!:lol:

----------


## plori

> Xαιρομαι φιλε πλωρη που εμαθες και κανεις τετοιους υπολογισμους,και πιο πολυ χαιρομαι γιατι σημερα εμαθα οτι S/R IV θα αντικαταστηση το II στις δυτικες κυκλαδες


 Θα το δούμε εαν έμαθα ασε πρώτα να δούμε θα βγεί αληθινός ο υπολογισμός μου

----------


## speedrunner

Επιτέλους σε Ελληνικά χωρικά ύδατα. :Razz:

----------


## Vortigern

Mεσημερη προς απογευμα η αφηξη στον Περαια.Ποιος θα παει?

----------


## sylver23

Με μια μικρη επιφυλαξη θανο θα στο κανω το χατηρι...
Και θα ναι και διπλη η χαρα σου -και αγιο στην δεξαμενη και το 4 στον πειραια.

----------


## giorgos_249

*To πολύ σε 45 ' θα είναι στον Πειραιά σύμφωνα με το αισ( αν αληθεύει η ταχύτητά του). Τώρα είναι πάνω από την Ύδρα.*

----------


## Leo

> Με μια μικρη επιφυλαξη θανο θα στο κανω το χατηρι...
> Και θα ναι και διπλη η χαρα σου -και αγιο στην δεξαμενη και το 4 στον πειραια.


Αν ακόμη είσαι σπίτι και περιμένεις να φωτογραφίσεις το 4 στον Πειριαά Παρασκευή μεσημέρι, δεν νομίζω ότι θα δούμε κάτι άλλο εκτός άπό νυχτερινές...

----------


## giorgos_249

*Τώρα μπήκε στο Σαρωνικό κόλπο (είναι στο όριο του Σαρωνικού στην γύρω περιοχή του Πόρου δίπλα στο τάνκερ Αγία Θεοδώρα ) .*

----------


## giorgos_249

*34 κόμβοι η ταχύτητά του.*

----------


## speedrunner

¶ντε λίγα μίλια ακόμη και έφτασε... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Τώρα είναι στο επίπεδο του Σουνίου.*

----------


## kitriani

Θα μας τρελλάνει τώρα πάει με 36,5 να δούμε που θα φτασει!!!!!!!!:lol::lol:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Τώρα 37.7 Αυτό αντί να κόψει επιταχύνει! Να δούμε στα δρομολόγιά του τι ταχύτητα θα έχει. Τέτοια ταχύτητα στο Σαρωνικό δεν ξαναείδα.*

----------


## speedrunner

> Θα μας τρελλάνει τώρα πάει με 36,5 να δούμε που θα φτασει!!!!!!!!:lol::lol:



37,7 τώρα, επίδειξη ισχύος

----------


## giorgos_249

*37.9 Αυτό αντί να κόψει επιταχύνει . Τέτοια ταχύτητα στο Σαρωνικό δεν ξαναείδα.Έτσι πως πάει θα φτάσει πριν τον Ποσειδώνα στον Πειραιά. Τώρα προσπερνά το JA ALADDIN RAINBOW.*

----------


## Leo

Παιδιά χαλρώστε το χαλάσαμε.... πρατράγουδο κατάντησε.

----------


## sylver23

> Αν ακόμη είσαι σπίτι και περιμένεις να φωτογραφίσεις το 4 στον Πειριαά Παρασκευή μεσημέρι, δεν νομίζω ότι θα δούμε κάτι άλλο εκτός άπό νυχτερινές...


Βασικα τα εγραψα λιγο λαθος..στην αφιξη δεν θα παω .Αργοοοοοοοοοοοτερα στον Πειραια να το δω



edit* συναντηση με το κνωσσος στην πειραικη με το 4 να εχει κοψει στα 4 μιλια

----------


## giorgos_249

*Έχω την τιμή να σας ανακοινώσω ότι το πλοίο μπήκε στο λιμάνι του ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ και έδεσε στις:* 
*29/5/2009*
*Ώρα 2:29*

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Καλά δεν μπορούσανε να το φέρουνε μέσα στη μεγάλη λεκάνη να κάνει μια γυροβολιά να το δούμε κι εμείς, παρά το πήγανε στη γωνία;;; Κανένας δεν κατάλαβε ότι μπήκε καινούργιο βαπόρι στο λιμάνι.

----------


## plori

> Υπολογίζω μέσω του google earth περίπου στα 520 μίλια έχει ακόμα μέχρι τον Πειραιά και υποθέτω να φτάνει κατά της 14:00 με 15:00 το μεσημέρι.Για να δούμε .........:lol:


 Τελικά έπεσα μέσα..... ΚΑΛΩΣΟΡΙΣΕ!!!!!!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Δέστε αν το πιάνει καμιά webcam να δούμε καμιά φωτογραφία του στο λιμάνι.*

----------


## .voyager

Το Speedrunner IV κατέφθασε στον Πειραιά, διακριτικά, ανάλογα του προφίλ της εταιρείας που εκπροσωπεί, κι έδεσε στον προλιμένα. Με δυναμικά σφυρίγματα για ένα διάστημα, ωστόσο, που μαζί με αυτά του SRII τάραξαν τον Πειραιά. Περιμένω να ταξιδέψω μαζί του σε 1-2 μήνες. Παραθέτω μερικές φωτοφραφίες από τον πρώτο κατάπλου με τα συγκεκρμένα σινιάλα του πλέον ομορφότερου κι επιβλητικότερου ταχυπλόου στη χώρα μας.

IMG_3790.JPG
IMG_3803.JPG
IMG_3815.JPG

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Ας του ευχηθούμε όλοι να είναι ΚΑΛΟΤΑΞΙΔΟ!!!

----------


## Leo

> Ας του ευχηθούμε όλοι να είναι ΚΑΛΟΤΑΞΙΔΟ!!!


Ακριβώς, εύχομαι κι εγώ ότι και ο φίλος ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ, και ευχαριστούμε τον φίλο .voyager για την πρωτιά στο φωτογραφικό ρεπορτάζ.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Χρήστο(.voyager) σε ευχαριστούμε για το φωτορεπορτάζ στην πρώτη άφιξη του ταχύπλοου!
Εύχομαι στο ταχύπλοο να έχει καλά ταξίδια! *

----------


## AMONI

Για να δούμε πως θα αισθανθει στο S/R II σε 20΄που θα περάσει απο μπροστά του???? :Very Happy:  :Smile:

----------


## nickosps

Πανταχού παρών Χρήστος! Μπράβο φίλε και καλοτάξιδο το αεριωθούμενο!

----------


## sg3

τι ωρα μπηκε στο λιμανι?εγω κατα τις 14.10 ημουν στο φλοισβο εν κινησει και ειδα ενε σπιντρανερ αλλα δεν μπορουσα να διακρινω αν ηταν το 2 ή το 4!φανταζομαι οτι ηταν το 4 επειδη εχει πιο μεγαλες τσιμηνιερες. :Confused:

----------


## leonidas

Eνα μεγαλο μπραβο στο n@utilia traffic poυ βρισκεται παντου και παντα... :Razz: 
Καλοταξιδο το πανεμορφο βαπορι και να μας χαριζει ανετα και ασφαλες ταξιδια στα Ελληνικα νερα ! :Very Happy:

----------


## speedrunner

> Το Speedrunner IV κατέφθασε στον Πειραιά, διακριτικά, ανάλογα του προφίλ της εταιρείας που εκπροσωπεί, κι έδεσε στον προλιμένα. Με δυναμικά σφυρίγματα για ένα διάστημα, ωστόσο, που μαζί με αυτά του SRII τάραξαν τον Πειραιά. Περιμένω να ταξιδέψω μαζί του σε 1-2 μήνες. Παραθέτω μερικές φωτοφραφίες από τον πρώτο κατάπλου με τα συγκεκρμένα σινιάλα του πλέον ομορφότερου κι επιβλητικότερου ταχυπλόου στη χώρα μας.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41342
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41346
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41347



Σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες του πρώτου κατάπλου του πλοίου στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

να καλοσωρισω κι εγω με τη σειρα μου το SPEEDRUNNER IV στο "μεγαλο λιμανι".Δυστυχως ομως δεν μπορω να πω οτι ειναι το ομορφοτερο και μεγαλυτερο ταχυπλοο που ειχαμε ποτε αφου ο original ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ (νυν RED SEA 1) παραμενει στις καρδιες μας.............. :Sad:

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Το Speedrunner IV κατέφθασε στον Πειραιά, διακριτικά, ανάλογα του προφίλ της εταιρείας που εκπροσωπεί, κι έδεσε στον προλιμένα. Με δυναμικά σφυρίγματα για ένα διάστημα, ωστόσο, που μαζί με αυτά του SRII τάραξαν τον Πειραιά. Περιμένω να ταξιδέψω μαζί του σε 1-2 μήνες. Παραθέτω μερικές φωτοφραφίες από τον πρώτο κατάπλου με τα συγκεκρμένα σινιάλα του πλέον ομορφότερου κι επιβλητικότερου ταχυπλόου στη χώρα μας.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41342
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41346
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41347


 καλοταξιδο να ειναι αν και το ομορφοτερο ταχυπλοο και θρυλος ειναι ενας κι ολυμπιονικης, κακα τα ψεματα. καλως ορισε λοιπον!

----------


## plori

Nα δώσω και εγώ με την σειρά μου τις ευχές μου για καλά ταξίδια και πάντα  μπονάτσες.Το πριμένουμε με το καλό στις Δυτικές.:lol::lol:

----------


## Vortigern

Kαλα ταξιδια και απο εμενα και και το περιμενουμε συντομα κοντα μας.Επισης ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στον Scoufgian και Voyager που ηταν στο λιμανι.

----------


## .voyager

Ευχαριστώ για τα σχόλια σας. Για θάλασσα κίνησα, στο "μεγάλο λιμάνι" βρέθηκα!  :Cool:  Περίμενα να βρω κανένα σας μα μόνο ο "dokimakos" ήταν εκεί!
Σχετικά με το αν είναι το ωραιότερο ή όχι, εξέφερα προσωπική άποψη, αντικειμένικη, εντούτοις, μιας και δεν είμαι στο ΝΕΛίτης αλλά "ανεξάρτητος!  :Very Happy:  Ο Αίολος Κεντέρης, ο "γνήσιος", είναι επιβλητικός κι ωραίος, ωστόσο δεν είναι Ελλάδα, που και να ήταν δεν είναι κομψότερος, επιβλητικότερος κι αεροδυναμικότερος από το SRIV, το οποίο έχει και φουγάρα της προκοπής! 
Ας μη βγούμε εκτός topic και συγκρίνουμε τα πλοία χωρίς λόγο.
Το SpeedRunner IV -σύντομα και το αδερφό του- είναι Ελλάδα και είναι μια έντονη παρουσία αναμφίβολα...  :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> Ευχαριστώ για τα σχόλια σας. Για θάλασσα κίνησα, στο "μεγάλο λιμάνι" βρέθηκα!  Περίμενα να βρω κανένα σας μα μόνο ο "dokimakos" ήταν εκεί!
> Σχετικά με το αν είναι το ωραιότερο ή όχι, εξέφερα προσωπική άποψη, αντικειμένικη, εντούτοις, μιας και δεν είμαι στο ΝΕΛίτης αλλά "ανεξάρτητος!  Ο Αίολος Κεντέρης, ο "γνήσιος", είναι επιβλητικός κι ωραίος, ωστόσο δεν είναι Ελλάδα, που και να ήταν δεν είναι κομψότερος, επιβλητικότερος κι αεροδυναμικότερος από το SRIV, το οποίο έχει και φουγάρα της προκοπής! 
> Ας μη βγούμε εκτός topic και συγκρίνουμε τα πλοία χωρίς λόγο.
> Το SpeedRunner IV -σύντομα και το αδερφό του- είναι Ελλάδα και είναι μια έντονη παρουσία αναμφίβολα...


αποψη σου φιλε voyager....... :Wink:  :Wink: .

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Ευχαριστώ για τα σχόλια σας. Για θάλασσα κίνησα, στο "μεγάλο λιμάνι" βρέθηκα!  Περίμενα να βρω κανένα σας μα μόνο ο "dokimakos" ήταν εκεί!
> Σχετικά με το αν είναι το ωραιότερο ή όχι, εξέφερα προωπική άποψη, αντικειμένικη, εντούτοις, μιας και δεν είμαι στο ΝΕΛίτης αλλά "ανεξάρτητος!  Ο Αίολος Κεντέρης, ο "γνήσιος", είναι επιβλητικός κι ωραίος, ωστόσο δεν είναι Ελλάδα, που και να ήταν δεν είναι κομψότερος, επιβλητικότερος κι αεροδυναμικότερος από το SRIV, το οποίο έχει και φουγάρα της προκοπής! 
> Ας μη βγούμε εκτός topic και συγκρίνουμε τα πλοία χωρίς λόγο.
> Το SpeedRunner IV -σύντομα και το αδερφό του- είναι Ελλάδα και είναι μια έντονη παρουσία αναμφίβολα...


 κι αλλα πλοια περασαν απο τα ελληνικα νερα αλλα δεν παυουμε να τα θαυμαζουμε και να τα αναπολουμε. αλλο να εκφραζει κανεις την προσωπικη του αποψη κι αλλο η συγκριση με βασει την εννοιολογικη τους σημασια κατι που δεν εγινε εδω.  ολα τα αλλα ειναι σχετικα......

----------


## Leo

Τώρα δεν θέλω  να σχολιάσω  κανέναν σας΄, αλλά με ενοχλεί όταν πάτε φιρί φιρί να κάνετε κάτι που δεν αρμόζει.... είναι ανήθικο.

----------


## Rocinante

Και οπως συνηθισω να λεω συχνα σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις...
DE GUSTIBUS NON EST DISPUTANDUM... :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

Αν και τετοιου είδους σκαριά δεν μου πολυαρέσουν ,μπορω να πω οτι είναι όμορφο και μακάρι να τα πάνε καλά στην Ελλάδα καθώς τα θεωρώ για μεγάλο ποσοστό επιβατών πολυ εξυπηρετικά.

Δυο φωτο λοιπόν απο εμένα ,δεμένο πλέον στον προλιμένα.(αφιερωμένες φυσικά στον vortigern )

P5292702.jpg

P5292703.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Τώρα δεν θέλω να σχολιάσω κανέναν σας΄, αλλά με ενοχλεί όταν πάτε φιρί φιρί να κάνετε κάτι που δεν αρμόζει.... είναι ανήθικο.


*ανήθικος -η -ο* [an&iacute;θikos] Ε5 *:* *α.*(για πρόσ.) που δεν είναι ηθικός, που δεν ενεργεί σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες της ηθικής.νομιζω πως αυτη η λεξη ηταν εντελως αστοχη απο τη μερια σου φιλε Leo.δεν βλεπω καπου ελλειψη ηθικης σε αυτο που εγραψα......ο φιλος voyager κατα τη γνωμη του εξεφρασε την αποψη του για το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο και πανω σε αυτη την αποψη εξεφρασα τη δικη μου.δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα που σε thread πλοιου που αντιπαρατιθεται καποιο μελος.forum ειμαστε και διαλογο κανουμε.ειλικρινα εαν νομιζεις οτι αυτο εναι ανηθικο ,σου ζηταω συγνωμη

----------


## AMONI

Καλα ταξιδια και απο εμενα!!συντομα να ερθει και το III και να τα δουμε στο λιμανι μας!!συγχαρητηρια στην εταιρια!!

 _ ΑΠΟ ΣΙΦΝΟ_
 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Vortigern

Nα σε καλα Συλβερ για τις φωτογραφιες σου

Τα πλοια ειναι πανεμορφα!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Να είσαι καλά sylver23 και Voyager για την κάλυψη του ρεπορτάζ.
Καλό τάξιδο να είναι  :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ Κ ΕΓΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ..



[ATTACH]DSC00614.JPG

DSC00616.JPG

DSC00620.JPG[/ATTACH]

----------


## Speedkiller

Eκ των φώτο ξεγελάστηκα και πίστεψα πως είναι μεγάλο...Αλλα οκ!100 μέτρα είναι!Λιγο πολύ όπως όλα τα ταχύπλοα αυτού του είδους!Εχει περίεργα κοψίματα ομολογώ που σου τραβούν την προσοχή... :Smile:

----------


## .voyager

Δυο ακομη φώτος του ταχύπλοου από τη μανούβρα του στον προλιμένα. Εδώ μια κατάπλωρη.

----------


## citcoc

Πότε αρχίζει δρομολόγια????

----------


## aegina

To ploio einai kalo eixa taxidepsei prin apo 4 peripou xronia gia Talina kai mou eixe afisei aristes entypwseis.

----------


## nkr

Καλα ταξιδια και απο εμενα στο πληρωμα και στο καραβι.

----------


## polykas

> ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ Κ ΕΓΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ..
> 
> 
> 
> [ATTACH]DSC00614.JPG
> 
> DSC00616.JPG
> 
> DSC00620.JPG[/ATTACH]


_Ωραίες οι φωτό σου ''dokinakos21''.Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ..._

----------


## mike_rodos

> ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ Κ ΕΓΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ..


Ευχαριστούμε φίλε dokimakos21, οι φώτο σου είναι τέλειες... Καλά ταξίδια να έχει το ταχύπλοο και το πλήρωμα του!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

και απο εμένα ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ φίλε dokimakos21  :Wink:

----------


## leonidas

Ξερουμε ποτε ειναι τα εγκαινεια του πλοιου; :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos_249

> Πότε αρχίζει δρομολόγια????


 
_15/ 6 / 2009  όπως και το αδερφάκι του.  Λογικά τα εγκαίνια θα είναι λίγες μέρες πριν._

----------


## speedrunner

Το πλοίο μεθόρμισε στην Ε7, εκεί που έδενε το Highspeed 1

_Υ.Γ. πιστεύω ότι θα βγάλει κάποιος φωτογραφία το δυο Speedrunner δίπλα δίπλα. ε??? ποιος...?????_

----------


## prutanis

SPEEDRUNNER IV -SPEEDRUNNER II Πριν λιγη ωρα στον Πειραια δεμενα διπλα διπλα στο ΙΙ γινονται και καποιες αλλαγες στα χρωματα οπως φιανεται στη φωτογραφια.
Αφιερωμενη στον φιλο speedrunner απο τη Φολεγανδρο και στον vortigen απο τη Σιφνο!

----------


## sg3

τι διαφορα εχει το 4 απο το 2? :Confused:

----------


## speedrunner

> SPEEDRUNNER IV -SPEEDRUNNER II Πριν λιγη ωρα στον Πειραια δεμενα διπλα διπλα στο ΙΙ γινονται και καποιες αλλαγες στα χρωματα οπως φιανεται στη φωτογραφια.
> Αφιερωμενη στον φιλο speedrunner απο τη Φολεγανδρο και στον vortigen απο τη Σιφνο!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41888


φίλε prutanis σε υπερευχαριστώ, 
Βλέπω και το ΙΙ λευκό ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## heraklion

Αφιερωμένη στον speedrunner στον plori και στον vortiger.

----------


## speedrunner

> Αφιερωμένη στον speedrunner στον plori και στον vortiger.



Αυτό πάει να πει nautilia.gr η μια φωτογραφία πίσω από την άλλη :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Thanks thanks thanks...!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Leo

Να υποθέσουμε ότι αυτή είναι η θέση του πλοίου στο μεγάλο λιμάνι?

----------


## plori

> Αφιερωμένη στον speedrunner στον plori και στον vortiger.


 Σε ευχαριστώ !!!!!!!

----------


## leonidas

Πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες απο τα αδερφακια ταχυπλοα... :Very Happy: 
Να'στε καλα... :Very Happy:

----------


## nkr

Δεν ειναι αδερφα πλοια το speedrunner iv  με το ii?

----------


## sylver23

μα καμμια σχεση...

----------


## .voyager

Φαίνεται ότι δεν είναι ίδια. Είναι ξαδέρφια, από το ίδιο ναυπηγείο.

----------


## Vortigern

Oταν ξελασκαρο θα κατεβω λιμανι να το εχουμε και ασπρο στο λιμανι μας γιατι σε λιγο καιρο το χανουμε απο τη γραμμη μας.

Eυχαριστω για τις αφιερωσεις!!!

----------


## leonidas

Εστω ξαδερφια...Παντως εγω το ειπα επειδη μοιαζουν πολυ.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dimitris

> SPEEDRUNNER IV -SPEEDRUNNER II Πριν λιγη ωρα στον Πειραια δεμενα διπλα διπλα στο ΙΙ γινονται και καποιες αλλαγες στα χρωματα οπως φιανεται στη φωτογραφια.
> Αφιερωμενη στον φιλο speedrunner απο τη Φολεγανδρο και στον vortigen απο τη Σιφνο!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41888


Ωραιος ο Prutanis!!!

----------


## tolis milos

το νεο ταχυπλο που θα εξυπηρετει δυτικες κυκλαδεςDSC01006.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία. Σε αυτό το πλοίο αυτό που μου αρέσει πιο πολύ είναι η πλώρη του. Αλλα και τα χρώματά του είναι πολύ ωραία. Είναι σίγουρα κατά τη γνώμη μου το πιο όμορφο ταχύπλοο στο αιγαίο...*

----------


## tolis milos

η πλωρη του ειπες?DSC00996.jpg :Smile:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ακριβώς. Μου αρέσει η κλίση που υπάρχει από τη γέφυρα προς την πλώρη ,ο καθρέπτης και γενικά η πλώρη λόγω του μήκους της .* 
*Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε.. Θα ανταποδώσω σύντομα στα πλοία της Ραφήνας...*

----------


## Vortigern

Aποτι βλεπω εχει 2 trusters αυτο μπροστα ε?Το ΙΙ εχει 1

----------


## giorgos_249

*Τι ακριβώς είναι τα  trusters?*

----------


## Vortigern

> *Τι ακριβώς είναι τα trusters?*


Aν δεν κανω λαθος τα προπελακια που εχουν μπρος και πισω.Τα πισω νομιζω τα λενε bow thrusters και τα μπροστα stern thursters.Καλα τα λεω παιδια?

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Aν δεν κανω λαθος τα προπελακια που εχουν μπρος και πισω.Τα πισω νομιζω τα λενε bow thrusters και τα μπροστα stern thursters.Καλα τα λεω παιδια?


*Σωστά τα λες Θάνο..*

----------


## hsw

> Aν δεν κανω λαθος τα προπελακια που εχουν μπρος και πισω.Τα πισω νομιζω τα λενε bow thrusters και τα μπροστα stern thursters.Καλα τα λεω παιδια?


το ανάποδο... Τα μπροστά λέγονται bow thrusters αφού bow στα ελληνικά σημαίνει πλώρη και τα stern thrusters είναι τα πίσω αφού stern στα ελληνικά σημαίνει πρύμνη. :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

> το ανάποδο... Τα μπροστά λέγονται bow thrusters αφού bow στα ελληνικά σημαίνει πλώρη και τα stern thrusters είναι τα πίσω αφού stern στα ελληνικά σημαίνει πρύμνη.


Ωραιος!!Ευχαριστω για τη διωρθοση

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> το ανάποδο... Τα μπροστά λέγονται bow thrusters αφού bow στα ελληνικά σημαίνει πλώρη και τα stern thrusters είναι τα πίσω αφού stern στα ελληνικά σημαίνει πρύμνη.


*Ωχ ναι σωστά τα λες.Φαίνεται δεν πρόσεξα ακριβώς τι έγραψε ο Θάνος...*

----------


## tolis milos

Και μερικες απο το Speedrunner IV
2009_06_03_00007.jpg

2009_06_03_00020.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Speedrunner IV...* Πειραιάς, 4 Ιουνίου 2009.

speedrunner iv.jpg

----------


## jvrou

Κάτι νεότερο μήπως άλλαξε κάτι, πότε ξεκινάει??

----------


## Naias II

> *Speedrunner IV...* Πειραιάς, 4 Ιουνίου 2009.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42687


Κ-Α-Τ-Α-Π-Λ-Η-Κ-Τ-Ι-Κ-Η  :Cool:

----------


## Speedkiller

Μια διαφορετική άποψη της πλώρης!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42767

----------


## dokimakos21

ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ 

P6060045.JPG

----------


## speedrunner

> *Speedrunner IV...* Πειραιάς, 4 Ιουνίου 2009.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42687



Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η φωτογραφία που έχει βάλει η εταιρία στο site της για το πλοίο είναι αυτή του φίλου T.S.S. APOLLON

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Μια διαφορετική άποψη της πλώρης!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42767


Καλα η φωτογραφια σου ειναι απλα Τ.Ε.Λ.Ε.Ι.Α!!!!!!!!!

----------


## speedrunner

Αύριο το πλοίο θα περάσει απο τα λιμάνια που θα πιάσει για πιστοποίηση.:lol::lol:
Θάνο ετοιμάσου!!!!!

----------


## plori

Απο πότε τελικά δρομολογείται;

----------


## speedrunner

> Απο πότε τελικά δρομολογείται;


Αφού αύριο περνάει για πιστοποίηση λογικά απο Δευτέρα????? με τα καινούρια δρομολόγια πρέπει να ξεκινήσει....

----------


## Vortigern

Στις 11 το πρωι στην Σιφνο δηλαδη???

----------


## speedrunner

> Στις 11 το πρωι στην Σιφνο δηλαδη???


ώρες δεν ξέρω, αλλά λογικά περίπου εκεί

----------


## Vortigern

> ώρες δεν ξέρω, αλλά λογικά περίπου εκεί


    Θα ειμαι εκει το μονο σιγουρο,τωρα αμα μου τα χαλασει η δουλεια θα δουμε

----------


## leonidas

Να και τα δρομολογια του Speedrunner IV

----------


## speedrunner

> Να και τα δρομολογια του Speedrunner IV



Βασικά τα δρομολόγια του ΙΙ είναι, απλά άλλαξαν το ΙΙ και το έκαναν IV :lol::lol::lol:

----------


## plori

> Στις 11 το πρωι στην Σιφνο δηλαδη???


 Μάλλον 10 με 10 και μισή περίπου...:lol:Αλλά αφού έχουμε το ais θα το δούμε !!!

----------


## Vortigern

> Μάλλον 10 με 10 και μισή περίπου...:lol:Αλλά αφού έχουμε το ais θα το δούμε !!!


θα ειμαι καπου ψηλα τοτε

----------


## Vortigern

Exει ξεκινιση και αυτη τη στιγμη προσεγγιζη την Κυθνο.Αλλα γιατι την Κυθνο?

----------


## speedrunner

> Exει ξεκινιση και αυτη τη στιγμη προσεγγιζη την Κυθνο.Αλλα γιατι την Κυθνο?



Ποιος ξέρει, και πέριση στα αρχικά δρομολόγια η Κύθνος δεν ήταν μέσα και μπήκε μετά, οπότε ας έχουν πάρει πιστοποίηση για καλό και για κακό :Cool:

----------


## Vortigern

Παντως μεχρι και την κυθνο μια σταθερη ταχυτητα που ειχε πανω κατω ηταν απο 32.4 μεχρι και 33,6.Αλλα αποτι βλεπω οταν εφυγε απο Πειραια ειπε να χρυπησει και ενα 37.1

----------


## speedrunner

> Παντως μεχρι και την κυθνο μια σταθερη ταχυτητα που ειχε πανω κατω ηταν απο 32.4 μεχρι και 33,6.Αλλα αποτι βλεπω οταν εφυγε απο Πειραια ειπε να χρυπησει και ενα 37.1



Θάνο σου έρχεται με 37,9 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## leonidas

Ποπο , δεν το περιμενα τοσο γρηγορο,μιας και στο site της εταιριας λεει μεγιστη 34 κομβους... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Αλλα τωρα που ειδα στο φακτα λεει 38 μεγιστη.

----------


## Vortigern

Καλημερα σε ολους.Πρωτη αφηξη του Σπηντραννερ 4 στην Σιφνο σημερα καθως εκτελη δρομολογιο για επιθεωρηση με κενο επιβατων.Να σημειοσουμε οτι στην Σιφνο εγινε και ο αγιασμος μεσα στο πλοιο και καποιι απο εμας ειμασταν τυχερη και μας φιλοξενησε το πλοιο για μερικα λεπτα.Το πλοιο καταπληκτικο μεσα και ελαχιστα εως και καθολου μοιαζει μεσα με το ΣΠ ΙΙ.Του ευχομαι καλα ταξιδια και στο πληρωμα του και ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στην AEGEAN SPEED LINES!!.

Ενδικτικα 3 φωτο επειδη σιγουρα τις περιμενεται πως και πως και ελπιζω να εχουμε ανταποκριση απο τα αλλα νησια.Να πω οτι το πλοιο θα ποιασει τα λιμανια μετα τη Σιφνο φυσικα, Μηλος,Κιμωλος,Φολεγανδρος,Σικινος,Ιος,Σαντορινη και αν προλαβει Συρο Τηνο Μυκονο.Επισης θα ακολουθησουν και μερικες απο το εσωτερικο....



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43466

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43467

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43468

Και φυσικα θα περιμενετε μεχρι αυριο να ανεβουν και αλλες στην γκαλερυ μας...

----------


## speedrunner

Πολύ καλές οι φωτογραφίες Θάνο, ευχαριστούμε!!!!
Αυτό που είπες για τα νησιά που θα πιάσει, θα πάρει πιστοποίηση για όλα τα speedrunner  :Confused:  πως γίνετε αυτό???

----------


## Vortigern

> Πολύ καλές οι φωτογραφίες Θάνο, ευχαριστούμε!!!!
> Αυτό που είπες για τα νησιά που θα πιάσει, θα πάρει πιστοποίηση για όλα τα speedrunner  πως γίνετε αυτό???


 
Ελα μου ντε

----------


## speedrunner

Κίμωλο δεν έπιασε!!!! :Confused:

----------


## Vortigern

> Κίμωλο δεν έπιασε!!!!


Nαι αυτο ειδα και εγω.Για να δουμε τα αλλα 3 λιμανια θα τα ποιασει που ειπα?Φολεγανδρο και Σαντορινη σιγουρα για Ιο δν ξερω

----------


## Vortigern

Παρακαλειτε ο Κυριος Speedrunner να μεταβη στο λιμανι τις Φολεγανδρου να υποδεχτη καμαρι τις εταιριας!

----------


## plori

Θέλουμε φώτο απο το εσωτερικό vorti!!!!! Aπο το νεο καμάρι της Aegean:lol:

----------


## Vortigern

Δν εβγαλα πολλες,βεβαια φωτογραφιες εχουν και αλλα ατομα που πιστευω θα ανεβασουν.Παρτε μια γευσι απο εμενα και σορρυ για την ποιοτητα.

Καθως ανεβενουν βλεπουμε το πισω μερος με τα αεροπορικα και μερικα τραπεζακια και κανεπαδες.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43475

προχοραμε στη μεση και βλεπουμε αεροπορικα καθησματα και πολλα μαγαζια τα οποια του χρονου μαλλον θα ξυλοθουν και θα μπουν και αλλα αεροπορικα.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43476
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43477

Και τελος η Α'Θεση 
Αυτες δν τραβηξα αλλες...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43478
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43479

----------


## leonidas

> Καλημερα σε ολους.Πρωτη αφηξη του Σπηντραννερ 4 στην Σιφνο σημερα καθως εκτελη δρομολογιο για επιθεωρηση με κενο επιβατων.Να σημειοσουμε οτι στην Σιφνο εγινε και ο αγιασμος μεσα στο πλοιο και καποιι απο εμας ειμασταν τυχερη και μας φιλοξενησε το πλοιο για μερικα λεπτα.Το πλοιο καταπληκτικο μεσα και ελαχιστα εως και καθολου μοιαζει μεσα με το ΣΠ ΙΙ.Του ευχομαι καλα ταξιδια και στο πληρωμα του και ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στην AEGEAN SPEED LINES!!.
> 
> Ενδικτικα 3 φωτο επειδη σιγουρα τις περιμενεται πως και πως και ελπιζω να εχουμε ανταποκριση απο τα αλλα νησια.Να πω οτι το πλοιο θα ποιασει τα λιμανια μετα τη Σιφνο φυσικα, Μηλος,Κιμωλος,Φολεγανδρος,Σικινος,Ιος,Σαντορινη και αν προλαβει Συρο Τηνο Μυκονο.Επισης θα ακολουθησουν και μερικες απο το εσωτερικο....
> 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43466
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43467
> ...


Ευχαριστουμε Θανο που μοιραζεσαι μαζι μας τις φωτογραφιες της πρωτης αφιξης του IV. :Razz: 
Περιμενουμε και αλλες! :Very Happy:

----------


## leonidas

> Δν εβγαλα πολλες,βεβαια φωτογραφιες εχουν και αλλα ατομα που πιστευω θα ανεβασουν.Παρτε μια γευσι απο εμενα και σορρυ για την ποιοτητα.
> 
> Καθως ανεβενουν βλεπουμε το πισω μερος με τα αεροπορικα και μερικα τραπεζακια και κανεπαδες.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43475
> 
> προχοραμε στη μεση και βλεπουμε αεροπορικα καθησματα και πολλα μαγαζια τα οποια του χρονου μαλλον θα ξυλοθουν και θα μπουν και αλλα αεροπορικα.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43476
> ...


Να τες και οι αλλες!!!!! :Very Happy: 
Ειναι πολυ ομορφο το βαπορι!
Ωραια καθισματα και χωροι.
Καλα ταξιδια να εχει!

Ευχαριστουμε και ΠΑΛΙ Θανο! :Razz:

----------


## Vortigern

Λεωνιδα ευχαριστω.Το πλοιο σε λιγη ωρα θα ειναι Ιο.Ελπιζω να εχουμε ανταποκριση απο Ιο απο τον aeolos και απο την Σαντορινη απο Marsant.

Marsant ακους? :Very Happy:

----------


## speedrunner

> Παρακαλειτε ο Κυριος Speedrunner να μεταβη στο λιμανι τις Φολεγανδρου να υποδεχτη καμαρι τις εταιριας!


Μάλιστα κύριε vortigern!!! 
Ορίστε λοιπόν η πρώτη άφιξη του Speedrunner IV στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου!!!
DSC01770.JPG

DSC01771.JPG

DSC01776.JPG

DSC01783.JPG

DSC01785.JPG

----------


## leonidas

> Μάλιστα κύριε vortigern!!! 
> Ορίστε λοιπόν η πρώτη άφιξη του Speedrunner IV στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου!!!


Απ οτι ειδα στις φωτο σου φιλε βαλανε λιγο προσθετο καταπελτη που λεγανε οπως τα χαισπιντ αλλα βαλανε μονο νυχια νομιζω... :Confused:

----------


## plori

Πολλή καλές, κουκλί είναι!!!!!

----------


## Vortigern

> Απ οτι ειδα στις φωτο σου φιλε βαλανε λιγο προσθετο καταπελτη που λεγανε οπως τα χαισπιντ αλλα βαλανε μονο νυχια νομιζω...


 
Προσθεσανε μικρο κοματι με ''νυχια'' φαινετε κιολας αμα πας κοντα.Επισης αμα δειτε τη ανηφορα κανει στο μολο ο καταπελτης θα πειτε και θα δειτε τι ακατταληλα λιμανια εχουμε.Και αν θελεται να συγκρινετε πηγαιντε σε ενα συνδεσμο στο facebook να δειτε ποσο ωραια ερχονται οι καταπελτες στα λιμανια που ηταν εκει πανω.Τι να κανουμε ελπιζουμε οτι καποτε τα λιμανια θα φτιαχτου!!!Καποτε....


Συνχαρητηρια φιλε Speedrunner για τις φωτο σου.Πως σου φανηκε το πλοιο?Ανεβασε και στην γκαλερυ μερικες....

----------


## speedrunner

> Συνχαρητηρια φιλε Speedrunner για τις φωτο σου.Πως σου φανηκε το πλοιο?Ανεβασε και στην γκαλερυ μερικες....



Ευχαριστώ Θάνο και οι δικές πολύ καλές απο το εσωτερικό, όσο για το πλοίο τέλειο καμιά σχέση με το ΙΙ.

----------


## marsant

Για παμε να παρουμε ματι SPEEDRUNNER IV σημερα πριν λιγη ωρα στην Σαντορινη...Οι φωτογραφιες εξαιρετικα αφιερωμενες στον φιλο Θανο(vortigern).
Αλλη φορα Θανο να το λες πιο γρηγορα γιατι ετρεχα σαν τρελος:lol:

Λοιπον μας ερχεται....


περναει μπροστα απο το φαναρι..


κανει την πασαρελα του μπροστα απο HIGHSPEED5..


Αναποδα...

----------


## marsant

Αναποδα..


Συγκριση μεγεθων...


Ωρα για ξεκουραση


Εμενα δεν μου αρεσουν καθολου τα ταχυπλοα,το συγκεκριμενο ομως το συμαπθησα και μου αρεσε αρκετα.Α μην ξεχασω επιτελους μια εταιρια που τα καραβια της ειναι ΑΣΠΡΑ!!!

----------


## hsw

Μπράβο σε όλους σας για τις πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου από τα λιμάνια!! Αλλά να ρωτήσω κάτι?? Γιατί στη φωτογραφία του marsant, στη Σαντορίνη, το Highspeed 5 είναι με αναμμένες μηχανές; Αφού βρίσκεται ήδη 45 λεπτά στο λιμάνι και η προγραμματισμένη του αναχώρηση είναι στις 17:00. Δεν θα έπρεπε να τις έχει σβήσει; Ή κάθεται έτσι όλη την ώρα στη Σαντορίνη? :Confused:

----------


## marsant

> Μπράβο σε όλους σας για τις πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου από τα λιμάνια!! Αλλά να ρωτήσω κάτι?? Γιατί στη φωτογραφία του marsant, στη Σαντορίνη, το Highspeed 5 είναι με αναμμένες μηχανές; Αφού βρίσκεται ήδη 45 λεπτά στο λιμάνι και η προγραμματισμένη του αναχώρηση είναι στις 17:00. Δεν θα έπρεπε να τις έχει σβήσει; Ή κάθεται έτσι όλη την ώρα στη Σαντορίνη?


Eκεινη την ωρα μετακινηθηκε για αυτο ηταν αναμμενες.

----------


## nickosps

Εξαιρετικό το φωτορεπορτάζ από όλους σας! Μπράβο παιδιά!

----------


## speedrunner

Ακόμη μερικές φωτογραφίες απο την σημερινή επίσκεψη στην Φολέγανδρο μπορείτε να βρείτε στην Photo Gallery, εδω, εδω, εδω και εδω.

----------


## leonidas

Mπραβο και παλι στους ανταποκριτες απο την φολεγανδρο και την σαντορινη! :Razz: 

Τελικα δεν προλαβε να παει συροτηνομυκονια...

----------


## hsw

> Eκεινη την ωρα μετακινηθηκε για αυτο ηταν αναμμενες.


ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση!

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Vortigern και *marsant σας ευχαριστω πολλι προσοπικα για τις φωτο..αλα τωρα θα πω και τιν γνομι μου εμενα ταχιπλοοα μου αρεσουν λιγα αλα σε σχεσι με τους αιολους τα σιγγεκριενα τις εταιριας αυτι τι στιγμι δεν πιανουν μια μπροστα στους αιολους...*

*Υ.Γ Ειχα σκοπο να παω και γω για φωτο αλα τελικα μου ετιχε μια δουλια και δεν πιγα*

----------


## laz94

> Mπραβο και παλι στους ανταποκριτες απο την φολεγανδρο και την σαντορινη!
> 
> Τελικα δεν προλαβε να παει συροτηνομυκονια...


 

Το ΙΙΙ δεν ειναι ν παει Συρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο???




*Να πω ενα μεγάλο μπράβο και ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στους Vortigern, speedrunner και marsant!!:wink:*

----------


## ελμεψη

Συχαρητηρια σε ολα τα παιδια για τις μοναδικες φωτογραφιες που μας χαρισατε.Καλα ταξιδια και απο μενα στο καραβι και αναμμενουμε συνεχεια στο ρεπορταζ τις επομενες μερες...

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Συγχαρητήρια και από εμένα στους Vortigern,Speedrunner και marsant για το πλήρες φωτορεπορτάζ!!Καλά ταξίδια να έχει το πλοίο! *

----------


## nkr

Μπραβο ρε παιδες που με το ωραιο ρεπορταζ μας δωσατε μια γευση το τι θα ακολουθησει  τις επομενες μερες οταν θα κανει τα κανονικα του δρομολογια.

----------


## Vortigern

> Vortigern και *marsant σας ευχαριστω πολλι προσοπικα για τις φωτο..αλα τωρα θα πω και τιν γνομι μου εμενα ταχιπλοοα μου αρεσουν λιγα αλα σε σχεσι με τους αιολους τα σιγγεκριενα τις εταιριας αυτι τι στιγμι δεν πιανουν μια μπροστα στους αιολους...*
> 
> *Υ.Γ Ειχα σκοπο να παω και γω για φωτο αλα τελικα μου ετιχε μια δουλια και δεν πιγα*


 
Το συγκεκριμενο ταχυπλοο θα εξυπηρετη το νησι σου 3 φορες την εβδομαδα.Οσο για το αν ποιανει μια η δυο μπροστα στους Αιολους μπορω να σου πω οτι ποιανει και με το παραπανω!!!Πρωτον δν κανει ενδοκυκλαδικα εχει τις ιδιες ταχυτητες με τους Αιολους και φυσικα οικονομικο στα καυσιμα γιαυτο και θα δουλεψει και σας ταχυπλοο οπως ειναι δηλαδη.....να ευχαριστας την AEGEAN SPEED LINES που σκεφτηκε το νησι σου.....
 Aς ειχε τη μαγκια η ΝΕΛ να εβαζε Αιολο Κεντερη στο δρομολογιο Σεριφος-Σιφνος-Φολεγανδρος....


Marsant χιλια ευχαριστω για το ρεπορταζ σου!!!!

Καλα ταξιδια και παλι και σας ευχαριστω ολους προσωπικα!!!

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Το συγκεκριμενο ταχυπλοο θα εξυπηρετη το νησι σου 3 φορες την εβδομαδα.Οσο για το αν ποιανει μια η δυο μπροστα στους Αιολους μπορω να σου πω οτι ποιανει και με το παραπανω!!!Πρωτον δν κανει ενδοκυκλαδικα εχει τις ιδιες ταχυτητες με τους Αιολους και φυσικα οικονομικο στα καυσιμα γιαυτο και θα δουλεψει και σας ταχυπλοο οπως ειναι δηλαδη.....να ευχαριστας την AEGEAN SPEED LINES που σκεφτηκε το νησι σου.....
> Aς ειχε τη μαγκια η ΝΕΛ να εβαζε Αιολο Κεντερη στο δρομολογιο Σεριφος-Σιφνος-Φολεγανδρος....
> 
> 
> Marsant χιλια ευχαριστω για το ρεπορταζ σου!!!!
> 
> Καλα ταξιδια και παλι και σας ευχαριστω ολους προσωπικα!!!


Εχεις και ενα δικιο σε ορισμενα αλα εγω δεν μιλισα για το τι καινε τα βαπορια η αιολει ναι ειναι ασιμφερι αλα εγω δεν μιλισα στο τι καiει το κεντερις και τι το SPEEDRUNNER αλα στο τι σχεδιασι και σκαρι ειναι το ενα και στο τι το αλο... Αν ειπα κατι που σε πειραξε σορι μιν με παρεξιγισεις τι γνομι μου ειπα ..

----------


## Vortigern

> Εχεις και ενα δικιο σε ορισμενα αλα εγω δεν μιλισα για το τι καινε τα βαπορια η αιολει ναι ειναι ασιμφερι αλα εγω δεν μιλισα στο τι καiει το κεντερις και τι το SPEEDRUNNER αλα στο τι σχεδιασι και σκαρι ειναι το ενα και στο τι το αλο... Αν ειπα κατι που σε πειραξε σορι μιν με παρεξιγισεις τι γνομι μου ειπα ..


Ετσι οπως το εγραψες πως να καταλαβει κανεις οτι ενωης σχεδιαστικα.Αλλα και παλι δν υπαρχη λογος συγκρισης αφου μιλαμε για 2 διαφορετικα ταχυπλοα....

----------


## Vortigern

Συνεχιζουμε με φωτογραφιες του ταχυπλοου στη Σιφνο.

Εδω μπορουμε να το δουμε καθως μπαινει

Μια κοντινη με την Αγια Αικατερινη (μια τετοια φωτο με οποιο πλοιο και αν ειναι φυσικα ειναι απαραιτητη.)

Εδω με φοντο παλι την Αγια Αικατερινη και τα ψηλα βουνα του Πρ.Ηλια και Αγιου Συμεον.

Και εδω η μανουβρα στο λιμανι τις Σιφνου


Αφιερωμενες σε ολους με αγαπη απο τη Σιφνο.

----------


## laz94

Εχτες ελαχιστα λεπτα μετα την αφιξη του....
Αφιερωμένη στους speedrunner και vorti............

100_0648.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

> Εχτες ελαχιστα λεπτα μετα την αφιξη του....
> Αφιερωμένη στους speedrunner και vorti............
> 
> 100_0648.jpg


 πολυ καλη αλλα νομιζω πως ειναι το IV

----------


## Vortigern

Lazare ευχαριστω αλλα καλο θα ηταν να εμπαινε η φωτο στο θεμα του IV αφου προκειτε για εκεινω :Very Happy: 

Το ΙΙ κανει αυριο το τελαυταιο δρομολογιο (αν εχει) και απο τεταρτη ποιανει δουλεια το 4.Το ΙΙ θα κανει ταξιδι πιστοποιησης για τα λιμανια Σικινος και Ιος νομιζω μονο.

----------


## hsw

> Lazare ευχαριστω αλλα καλο θα ηταν να εμπαινε η φωτο στο θεμα του IV αφου προκειτε για εκεινω
> 
> Το ΙΙ κανει αυριο το τελαυταιο δρομολογιο (αν εχει) και απο τεταρτη ποιανει δουλεια το 4.Το ΙΙ θα κανει ταξιδι πιστοποιησης για τα λιμανια Σικινος και Ιος νομιζω μονο.


Έχει δρομολόγιο αύριο στις 08:00. Ταξιδεύει η αδερφή μου για Σέριφο και αν το θυμηθεί, θα έχω σε μια εβδομάδα φωτογραφίες από εσωτερικό και εξωτερικό του 4 και του 2.

----------


## speedrunner

> Εχτες ελαχιστα λεπτα μετα την αφιξη του....
> Αφιερωμένη στους speedrunner και vorti............
> 
> 100_0648.jpg



Σε ευχαριστώ Λάζαρε για την αφιέρωση, και όπως είπαν τα παιδιά φυσικά και είναι το IV, όσο για το ΙΙ σήμερα κάνει το τελευταίο του ταξίδι προς Φολέγανδρο αλλα το πρώτο του ντυμένο στα λευκά :Cool:

----------


## laz94

Ναι παιδια εχετε δίκιο!!
Το μπερδεψα γιατι εκείνη την στιγμή είχε μπει και τ 2 στο λιμάνι και γι'ιαυτο μάλλον!!
Είπα κ εγω! Αφου ηταν από πίσω (το 2) πως έδεσε πρωτο????? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :lol: Αλλα τελικά ηταν το 4 αυτο.....

----------


## Naias II

Καλή αρχή για αύριο και καλά ταξίδια στο βαπόρι!

----------


## speedrunner

Απο ότι βλέπω στο AIS άλλαξε θέση με το ΙΙ

----------


## plori

Σε 2 ώρες περίπου το IV ξεκινάει μια νεα πορεία στα ελληνικά νερά και επίσης σηματοδοτεί την ανοδική πορεία της Aegean speed lines .Του ευχομαι να έχει καλά ταξίδια και καλή επιτυχία στο "έργο" του. :Very Happy: :lol:

----------


## Leo

Ότι λέι ο  φίλος plori  x 2. Καλότυχο, κλοτάξιδο να είναι πάντα.

----------


## speedrunner

Καλά ταξίδια και απο εμένα!!!!

----------


## leonidas

Καλοταξιδο να ειναι και να μας χαριζει γρηγορα ανετα και ασφαλη ταξιδια στο αιγαιο.Και ενα μπραβο στην Aegean Speed Lines που 'ανανεωσε' το στολο της με 2 καλα πλοια. :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

Kαι με 34.9 αυτη τη στιγμη παρακαλω....

----------


## speedrunner

> Kαι με 34.9 αυτη τη στιγμη παρακαλω....



Έπρεπε οι ώρες του IV να αλλάξουν και να μην μείνουν ίδιες με αυτές του ΙΙ

----------


## Vortigern

> Έπρεπε οι ώρες του IV να αλλάξουν και να μην μείνουν ίδιες με αυτές του ΙΙ


Eφτασε και τα 35.1

Μηπως αλλαξουν ποιο πισω?Μηπως αμα αλλαξουν οι ωρες αλλαξουν και οι τιμες?Αστο καλυτερα ετσι καλα ειναι :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## speedrunner

> Eφτασε και τα 35.1
> 
> Μηπως αλλαξουν ποιο πισω?Μηπως αμα αλλαξουν οι ωρες αλλαξουν και οι τιμες?Αστο καλυτερα ετσι καλα ειναι



Οι τιμές ήδη άλλαξαν μια φορά!!!! Για Φολέγανδρο απο 45 πήγε 50

----------


## plori

> Έπρεπε οι ώρες του IV να αλλάξουν και να μην μείνουν ίδιες με αυτές του ΙΙ


 Οι ώρες δεν γίνεται να αλλάξουν διότι έχουν εκδοθεί εισητήρια με της ώρες του ΙΙ και θα δημιουργηθεί μεγάλη αναστάτωση με αποτέλεσμα την κακή εικόνα της εταιρείας.Κάτι που η εταιρεία προσπαθεί είναι η καλή μαρτυρία του επιβάτη οπου είναι και καλύτερη διαφήμιση για αυτήν.

----------


## rjjjh2004

Ταξίδι πιστοποίησης στη Νιο - Σάββατο 13/6/2009

DSC00290b.JPG

DSC00291b.JPG

DSC00292b.JPG

DSC00293b.JPG

----------


## Naias II

Ευχαριστούμε για την ανταπόκριση από το όμορφο νησί. Τι ωραίο που είναι και το άσπρο εκκλησάκι.......

----------


## Vortigern

Παρα πολυ κοσμο κατεβασε σημερα στη Σιφνο και αυριο αποτι εμαθα δν υπαρχη εισητηριο ουτε για δειγμα! :Very Happy:

----------


## NGV Liamone

Πολύ καλό νέο αυτό για την εταιρία. Πάντως αυτή τη στιγμή στο τρίγωνο Ιου-Φολεγάνδρου Σαντορίνης υπάρχει συνωστισμός από HSC. Speedrunner 2 & 4, Searunner, Flying Cat 4, Superjet, Highspeed 5 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## speedrunner

Πρώτη άφιξη στην Φολέγανδρο

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Και με αρκετό κόσμο απ' ότι φαίνεται;

----------


## Vortigern

Oι κατοικοι τις Φολεγανδρου τι λενε για το πλοιο και για την εταιρια γενικα?Ειστε μια χαρα?

----------


## speedrunner

> Oι κατοικοι τις Φολεγανδρου τι λενε για το πλοιο και για την εταιρια γενικα?Ειστε μια χαρα?


Τα καλύτερα γι αυτό και το τιμάνε δεόντως, αν και οι περισσότεροι δεν βλέπουν διαφορά με το ΙΙ (εξωτερικά), για εσωτερικά σήμερα θα μάθω εντυπώσεις, όσο για κόσμο αρκετός υπολόγισα περίπου στα 120 - 130 άτομα και 25 - 30 ΙΧ, ικανοποιητικά θα έλεγα και για το δρομολόγιο του Σαββάτου δεν υπάρχει εισητήριο ούτε για δείγμα.

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Ποιός τυφλός δεν θέλει το φως του, άλλωστε;

Μεγάλη δουλειά το ταχύπλοο για τη μικρή μας Φολέγανδρο. 

Ωστόσο , όχι τώρα το καλοκαίρι με το ταχύπλοο να σνομπάρουμε τελείως το συμβατικό και να λέμε πόσο χάλια είναι και πόσο μεγάλο το ταξίδι :wink: με τον Κοραή. Γιατί ο Κοραής θα έρχεται το χειμώνα. Ετσι συνάδελφοι;

----------


## Vortigern

> Ποιός τυφλός δεν θέλει το φως του, άλλωστε;
> 
> Μεγάλη δουλειά το ταχύπλοο για τη μικρή μας Φολέγανδρο. 
> 
> Ωστόσο , όχι τώρα το καλοκαίρι με το ταχύπλοο να σνομπάρουμε τελείως το συμβατικό και να λέμε πόσο χάλια είναι και πόσο μεγάλο το ταξίδι :wink: με τον Κοραή. Γιατί ο Κοραής θα έρχεται το χειμώνα. Ετσι συνάδελφοι;


 
Mπραβο σωστος!!!Σας ευχαριστω!

----------


## NGV Liamone

Μακάρι να πήγαινα αυτό το ΣΚ Φολέγανδρο και όχι το προηγούμενο με το απαράδεκτο Superjet :Mad:

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Ποτέ δεν είναι αργά να ξαναπάς. Καλή θέληση να υπάρχει.

----------


## plori

Σήμερα ταξίδευψα με το IV και η εντυπώσεις μου είναι άριστες,απο την συμπεριφορά του στην θάλασσα (7-8 βοριάς) και εσωτερικά πολλή όμορφο.Με άνετους διαδρόμους και επίσης πολλή φωτεινό απο τα μεγάλα παράθυρα.Επίσης θα πρέπει να τονίζω το πολλή καλό γκαράζ και το κυριότερο το ευγενικό πλήρωμα!!!!!

----------


## Vortigern

Aφιερωμενες σε ολους τους Σιφνιους που ειναι στο φορουμ

Speedrunner IV απο την πρωτη του αφηξη στη Σιφνο

----------


## tolis milos

Να ρωτησω κατι, ξερει κανεις γιατι γυριζει πισω στο Πειραια το πλοιο??

----------


## Leo

Έκανε πρωινό δρομολόγιο κι επιστρέφει.

----------


## tolis milos

το ξερω για το πρωινο δρομολογιο, αλλα εφυγε πριν μιση ωρα απο το Πειραια δλδ 19:00 και γυρισε παλι πισω..?? :Confused:

----------


## tolis milos

μηπως εκανε κατι σαν δοκιμαστικο??

----------


## Leo

> μηπως εκανε κατι σαν δοκιμαστικο??


Α οκ δεν είχα υπόψη μου ... συγγνώμη!

----------


## Vortigern

Εκανε αυτο το μικρο ολιγολεπτο ταξιδακι για να παρει ενα χαρτι.Καποια πιστοποιηση... :Very Happy:

----------


## tolis milos

σε ευχαριστω Θανο για την απαντηση... 
Λεο δεν τρεχει τπτ.. λαθοι ειμαστε ανθρωπους κανουμε!!!!:lol:

----------


## Speedkiller

Speedrunner IV με φωτάκια...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44924

----------


## cpt babis

> Speedrunner IV με φωτάκια...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44924


 Πολυ ωραια φωτο φιλε Κωστα!!!

----------


## laz94

> Speedrunner IV με φωτάκια...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44924


Τέλεια...!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Speedrunner IV εξω απ τον Πειραιά...

----------


## .voyager

Πολύυυυ καλή!

----------


## Ades

Φιλοι με οσα εχω δει για αυτο το ταχυπλοο δεν κρατιεμαι να ταξιδεψω για Σιφνο... :Very Happy: 
Φετος μας φτιαξανε,Κοραης και speedrunner 4 δεν μας χαλασε καθολου :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

Σημερα ταξιδευω και εγω με αυτο το εργαλειο.Δν μπορω να σας κρυψω τη χαρα μου αλλα και την δυστηχια μου που αφηνω πισω τι Σιφνο για μια βδομαδα κοντα.Καλα να περναται αυτες τις μερες :Razz: 


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45837

----------


## n-k

Ταξίδεψα πριν από μερικές μέρες και παραθέτω τις εντυπώσεις μου. Το πλοίο είναι σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση, πεντακάθαρο και περιποιημένο. Επιπλέον είναι άνετο, φωτεινό και με καλή διαρίθμηση εσωτερικών χώρων. Χρόνος ταξιδιού Σίφνο-Σέριφο-Πειραιά ακριβώς 3 ώρες. Δεν είχε καθόλου θάλασσα άρα δε μπορώ να κρίνω τη συμπεριφορά του με καιρό. Σε γενικές γραμμές θεωρώ πως η παρουσία του αναβαθμίζει σημαντικά τη γραμμή, όντας το καλύτερο (με διαφορά νομίζω) ταχύπλοο που έχει δρομολογηθεί μέχρι σήμερα σε αυτήν. Οι φωτογραφίες δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα περιγραφικές μιας και τράβηξα μόνο σε σημεία που δεν είχε κόσμο.

----------


## speedrunner

Πριν από λίγο στην Φολέγανδρο

----------


## plori

Τα σχόλια που ακούγονται είναι κολακευτικά για το πλοίο.Και επίσης η συμπεριφόρά του στους ανέμους ήταν θετική.Ας του ευχηθούμε καλή συνέχεια και προπάντων στο ευγενικό του πλήρωμα καλά ταξίδια......:lol:

----------


## plori

Μια μικρή παράκαμψη στην πορεία του πρός Σέριφο έκανε τώρα!! :Confused:

----------


## Naias II

Και ο λόγος; εδώ

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Το Speedrunner IV στις 29-6!Εισοδος στο μεγαλο λιμανι!

Runner 4 29-6.jpg

----------


## heraklion

Σημερινή άφιξη στον Πειραιά!Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48063

----------


## plori

Πολύ όμορφο το ρεπορτάζ απο το περιοδικό "εφοπλιστής" για το πλοίο αξίζει να το διαβάσετε.:lol:

----------


## speedrunner

Απο σήμερα ξεκινάνε τα διπλά δρομολόγια του πλοίου

----------


## heraklion

Σήμερα το απόγευμα μάλλον χτύπησε πρωτόκκολο σε επιβάτες,γιατί ήρθανε μερικοί να βγάλουν εισητίριο λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση και τους είπανε ότι δεν έχει άλλα εισητίρια για σήμερα. :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

> Σήμερα το απόγευμα μάλλον χτύπησε πρωτόκκολο σε επιβάτες,γιατί ήρθανε μερικοί να βγάλουν εισητίριο λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση και τους είπανε ότι δεν έχει άλλα εισητίρια για σήμερα.


Kαι στο πρωινο ηταν γεματο αλλα και στο απογευματινο.1600 ατομα σημερα!

----------


## Leo

Σημερινός *απόπλους* από τον Πειραιά.

----------


## diagoras

Απογευματινος αποπλους απ τον Πειραια 
004.JPG

----------


## vinman

Ανοιχτά του λιμανιού,Σάββατο μεσημέρι 11 Ιουλίου..!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49198

----------


## manosm3

Παιδια σε ποια πυλη του λιμανιου Πειραια ειναι;

----------


## speedrunner

> Παιδια σε ποια πυλη του λιμανιου Πειραια ειναι;



Όλα τα speedrunner φευγουν απο την πύλη Ε7

----------


## aris A

17/7/09 στη ΜΗΛΟ

----------


## vinman

Αφήνοντας την Σίφνο για το δρομολόγιο της επιστροφής!

----------


## .voyager

Mια φώτο κι από μένα ενός πλοίου που, παρά το γεγονός ότι είναι ταχύπλοο, το συμπάθησα ιδιαιτέρως από την πρώτη μέρα άφιξης του...

IMG_5068.JPG

----------


## Trakman

Προσωπικά δε θυμάμαι να είχα δει κάποιο Speedrunner ποτέ εν πλω, ομολογώ πως είναι ΤΕΛΕΙΟ θέαμα!! Σα λεπίδα που σχίζει τη θάλασσα!!

----------


## .voyager

Πέραν του ΙΙ, τα άλλα λίγο δύσκολο να τα είχες δει αφού μόλις ήρθαν  :Wink: 
Είναι όπως το λες, πάντως.
Όλοι το αποθανατίσαμε σε ίδιες φάσεις!

----------


## plori

Μεγάλη κόντρα αυτή την ώρα στο στενό Σίφνου -Σερίφου με το Highspeed3 και το Speedrunner4 όπου το 4 έπιασε και το 35άρι για να περάσει πρώτος ,για να δούμε μέχρι την άφιξή τους τι θα γίνει.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Aναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά στις 24/7/2009.Αφιερωμένη στους καλούς φίλους από την Σίφνο: plori και vortigern*.

----------


## DeepBlue

Κάτι παει να γίνει δυτικα της Κύθνου με το Highspeed 4...Πάμε για κόντρες :Razz:

----------


## DeepBlue

Νικητής το speedrunner που με μικρή διαφορά θα μπει πρώτο στον Πειραιά :Wink:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Αν ομως  ηταν κανονικος αγωνας ταχυτητας το speedunner δεν θα ειχε την ιδια τυχη

----------


## DeepBlue

Δεν ξέρω αν θα είχε την ιδια τύχη πάντως πολύ θα ήθελα να έβλεπα μια κόντρα δίπλα-δίπλα τα δυο τους. :Cool:

----------


## Leo

Η ιστορία με τις υποτιθέμενες κόντρες θα παρακλέσω να σταματήσει εδώ. Το φόρουμ δεν είναι αρένα αγώνων για να γράφουμε ποιός κέρδισε και ποιος βγήκε πρώτος. Οι εγγραφές τέτοιου είδους δεν έχουν θέση εδώ και ως εκ τούτου παρόμοια δημοσιεύματα στο μέλλον θα διαγράφονται. Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση.

----------


## hsw

Την εξαιρετική πλευστικότητα του πλοίου πού την είδε ο πλοίαρχός του? Αυτές τις μέρες παρεκκλίνει συνέχεια από την κανονική πορεία του με 7-8 μποφόρ. Όταν κάποιος λέει για το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο ότι με 9 μποφόρ και το κύμα κατάπλωρα έπλευσαν ακούνητοι, περιμένεις κάτι παραπάνω...

----------


## Leo

> Την εξαιρετική πλευστικότητα του πλοίου πού την είδε ο πλοίαρχός του? Αυτές τις μέρες παρεκκλίνει συνέχεια από την κανονική πορεία του με 7-8 μποφόρ. Όταν κάποιος λέει για το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο ότι με 9 μποφόρ και το κύμα κατάπλωρα έπλευσαν ακούνητοι, περιμένεις κάτι παραπάνω...


Αυτό πως προέκυψε? με ποιό κριτήριο εσύ φίλε μου κρίνεις τον πλοίαρχο? είσαι σχετικός με την δουλειά ενός πλοιάρχου και ειδικότερα ταχυπλόου? Ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θέλεις να πεις, μπορείς να γίνεις σαφέστερος?

----------


## vinman

Πηγαίνοντας προς Πειραιά,έξω απο το Φάληρο,το Σάββατο που μας πέρασε!!

----------


## vinman

...και μία σημερινή,πρωινή,με τη δροσούλα,πάνω απο το Superfast XII...!!!
Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο Xidianakis!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53685

----------


## hsw

> Αυτό πως προέκυψε? με ποιό κριτήριο εσύ φίλε μου κρίνεις τον πλοίαρχο? είσαι σχετικός με την δουλειά ενός πλοιάρχου και ειδικότερα ταχυπλόου? Ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θέλεις να πεις, μπορείς να γίνεις σαφέστερος?


Στον Εφοπλιστή τεύχος Ιουλίου, στο αφιέρωμα του Speedrunner 4, μιλάει και ο πλοίαρχός του και λέει επί λέξη ότι "...όταν το φέραμε από την Πολωνία, μετά τη Ceuta (Ισπανία) πέσαμε σε 8άρι - 9άρι. Με τον καιρό κατάπλωρα πλεύσαμε ακούνητοι με 31 μίλια (750 στροφές) και με φορτίο πρωτόκολλο...". ¶μεσα σχετικός με τη δουλειά ενός πλοιάρχου και ειδικότερα ταχυπλόου δεν είμαι αλλά ξέρω ότι μέσα στη δουλεία του, είναι και να κάνει πιο ασφαλές και ευχάριστο το ταξίδι για τους επιβάτες. Αφού λοιπόν όπως λέει ο ίδιος με 8-9 μποφόρ κόντρα δεν κουνήθηκαν καθόλου, γιατί παρεκκλίνει τόσο πολύ σε κάθε του διαδρομή και ενώ πνέουν ανεμοι εντάσεως 7 μποφόρ και όχι 8-9? Εγώ ξέρω ότι αυτό το κάνουν όταν το ταξίδι δεν είναι ευχάριστο και ασφαλές. Πώς γίνεται με 8-9 να είναι εξαιρετικό, και με 7 να μην είναι?

----------


## diagoras

Δεν ειναι λογικα πραγματα αυτα.Μπορει τα 8-9 μποφορ αν τα ειχε καταπλωρα η πρυμα για αυτο δεν κουναγε αλλα ακομα και 6 μποφορ καιρο να εχει αν τον εχει στην μπαντα θα κουνησει.Και κατι τελευταιο ενα πλοιο παρεκλινει την πορεια του οταν συνηθως τον καιρο τον εχει στην μπαντα για αυτο και μαλλον τον τελευταιο καιρο παρεκλινει συνεχεια την πορεια του απ οτι λες

----------


## iliaskexrias

εδω ρε παιδια η μιση κοσμικη ελλαδα κουνιεται...

το ταχυπλοο με 7 μας πειραξε?

----------


## hsw

> Δεν ειναι λογικα πραγματα αυτα.Μπορει τα 8-9 μποφορ αν τα ειχε καταπλωρα η πρυμα για αυτο δεν κουναγε αλλα ακομα και 6 μποφορ καιρο να εχει αν τον εχει στην μπαντα θα κουνησει.Και κατι τελευταιο ενα πλοιο παρεκλινει την πορεια του οταν συνηθως τον καιρο τον εχει στην μπαντα για αυτο και μαλλον τον τελευταιο καιρο παρεκλινει συνεχεια την πορεια του απ οτι λες


Κι εγώ μαζί σου φίλε μου. Αλλά όταν ο πλοίαρχος μιλάει για εκείνο τον καιρό, τον παρουσιάζει σα να είναι ο χειρότερος για αυτό το καράβι και πως είναι εκπληκτικό το ταξίδεμά του σε αυτόν τον καιρό... Αφού όμως έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν έχει πρόβλημα με τον καιρό κόντρα, γιατί το παρουσιάζει σα να εξαιρετικό και δε λέει για το πρόβλημα που έχει όταν ο καιρός είναι από το πλάι?

----------


## speedrunner

Ωραία αυτά που λες αλλα εγω δεν είδα το Speedrunner IV  να παρεκλίνει της πορείας του τις τελευταίες ημέρες, είδα όλα τα ταχύπλοα να ακολουθούν διαφωρετική πορεία εκτος απο το Speedrunner IV

----------


## Leo

Συνεννοηθήκαμε λοιπόν, ο καθένας καταλαβαίνει ότι θέλει και ερμηνεύει κατά την κρίση του αυτά που βλέπει χωρίς
1. να είναι μέσα στό πλοίο
2. να γνωρίζει αν κουνάει
3. πόσο κουνάει
4. να βλέπει το καιρό από είναι και 
5. πως χειρίζεται ο καπετάνιος το σκάφος του. 

Αγαπητέ μου hsw, εγώ είμαι καπετάνιος και παρόλο που κατλαβαίνω λίγα περισσότερα απο εσένα, σιωπώ όταν δεν είμαι γνώστης του θέματος. 

Έχουμε ξαναπεί εδώ ότι το ταξίδεμα ενός ταχύπλοου διαφέρει από αυτό ενός συμβατικού.  Το ίδιο διαφέρει το ταξίδεμα σε ένα catamaran από ένα monohull. Ενός οχηματαγωγού catamaran από ένα flyingcat κλπ. 

Συμπέρασμα: με την παρακολούθηση του δελτίου καιρού και του ΑΙΣ δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε άποψη για το πως ταξιδεύει ο κάθε καπετάνιος το καράβι του. Είναι δικαίωμα του να ταξιδεύει όπως θέλει, να περεκλίνει ή όχι απο την πορεία του όποτε θέλει και όσο θέλει, αφού ο ίδιος είναι υπεύθυνος για την ασφάλεια του πλοίου, των επιβατών και του φορτίο που μεταφέρει.

Η κριτική λοιπόν από εμάς τους "άσχετους" με το θέμα είναι άγονη και ενίοτε όχι καλοπροαίρετη. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## diagoras

Speedrunner iv αναχωρωντας απο Πειραια 
http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?contentid=10706

----------


## PAKOSLOKOS

ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΔΥΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΟΝ ΜΕ ΕΣΕΝΑ

Η ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΙΔΕΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ Η ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟ.

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ Κ ΑΝΤΙΟ:evil::evil::evil:

----------


## kailas

οποιος ειναι εξω απο το χωρο πολλα τραγουδια λεει. τι απαντατε? τι ασχολιστε? αστων να λεει αθτα που θελει. τι αλλο θα ελεγε καποιος που ειναι με ψευδονοιμο hsw για καποιο αλλο ταχυπλοο? και οταν μαλιστα η κουβεντα ξεκηναει στο οτι το speedrunner περασε το hspeed 3. τελος...

----------


## .voyager

Ειρήνη υμίν... με μια σημερινή φώτο!

IMG_6018.JPG

----------


## laz94

> Ειρήνη υμίν... με μια σημερινή φώτο!
> 
> IMG_6018.JPG


Απλά καταπληκτική! :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

Sorry για την ποιότητα αλλά είναι αρκετά μακρινή. "Κυνηγώντας" το αδερφάκι του.

IMG_6022.JPG

----------


## Speedkiller

> Sorry για την ποιότητα αλλά είναι αρκετά μακρινή. "Κυνηγώντας" το αδερφάκι του.
> 
> IMG_6022.JPG



Aπαράδεκτη!!!!Παρακαλώ να κατέβει αμέσως!!!! :Razz: :mrgreen:

(μακάρι να μπαίναν κ αλλες τέτοιες κ σε άλλα θέματα!) :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

> μακάρι να μπαίναν κ αλλες τέτοιες κ σε άλλα θέματα


 Το κατά δύναμιν από μένα  :Wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

Χτεσινή άφιξη του Speedrunner IV στον Πειραιά

----------


## .voyager

Kαι μια εν πλω από μένα στο Αιγαίο...

IMG_5700.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

¶φιξη του Speedrunner IV στον Πειραιά.

----------


## cpt babis

Και μια του Speedrunner IV
DSC00345.JPG
για τους plori και speedrunner!!!!

----------


## aris A

το SPEEDRUNNER στον πειραια 5/8/09

----------


## n-k

Ταξίδεψα και πάλι με το IV πριν από μερικές μέρες. Αυτή τη φορά όμως με 7άρι γεμάτο κι έχω να πω πως το πλοίο συμπεριφέρθηκε άψογα. Σχεδόν ακούνητοι πήγαμε!

----------


## raflucgr

Speedrunner IV sailing out of Piraeus on 10/08/09.

----------


## plori

> Και μια του Speedrunner IV
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57206
> για τους plori και speedrunner!!!!


 Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για όμορφη φώτο του ομορφότερου ταχυπλόου!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

14/9 άφιξη του Speedrunner IVστον Πειραιά.

----------


## vinman

Αναχώρηση απο τον Πειραιά,Παρασκευή 18-09!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57576

----------


## Trakman

Μάνο κάθε φώτο σου είναι το λιγότερο *εντυπωσιακή*!!!!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## nikolas200

Aiolos kenteris σ ευχαριστούμε πολύ

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Οριστε και μερικες φωτο του σιφναικου ταχιπλοου  :Razz:  σε μια απο τις προτες αφιξεις του στι φολεγανδρο αφιεαιρομενο σε ολους τους σιφνιους του forum αλα και σε ολους τους υπολιπους λατρεις του βαπορα !!

1sped runer iv sto flo.jpg

2spedd rune iv sti fol.jpg

3afi3it tou iv sti fol.jpg

4eu8igaramissi siga siga iv sped.jpg

5simadevoume to ntoko.. iv sped.jpg

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

6iv fo  ll.jpg

7edes to iv r sti fol.jpg

8flo to  iv.jpg

9anaxorei ti iv apo fol.jpg

10anaxorisi apo t fo to iv @.jpg

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

11en plo tsta gkazia to iv.jpg

12tsita gkazia iv.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Για να το θυμόμαστε κι αυτό λιγάκι, παρακαλώ! Όχι μόνο τα "Συρινοτηνομυκονιάτικα"  :Very Happy: 

IMG_5690.JPG

----------


## polykas

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59131
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59132


*Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες από την Φολέγανδρο...* :Very Happy:

----------


## tolis milos

Και απο μενα μια φωτο του runner4 στο λιμανι της Φολεγανδρου!!
P1000712.jpg

----------


## tolis milos

πετανε τα runner 3 kai 4!
κανουν κοντρες???

----------


## noiz

kai bebaia kanoun kontres.to III pernaei to IV logo megaliteris taxititas

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σήμερα το πρωί αναχωρόντας απο το μεγάλο λιμάνι...

speedruneriv.JPG

speedruneriv2.JPG

speedruneriv3.JPG

----------


## PAKOSLOKOS

> kai bebaia kanoun kontres.to III pernaei to IV logo megaliteris taxititas


ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΤΙ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΛΕΤΕ ΟΤ ΤΟ 3 ΕΧΕΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΤΑΧΗΤΗΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 4

----------


## diagoras

Μηπως να σταματησει το θεμα με τις κοντρες εδω???

----------


## leonidas

> ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΤΙ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΛΕΤΕ ΟΤ ΤΟ 3 ΕΧΕΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΤΑΧΗΤΗΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 4


Αυτη η συζητηση εχει σταματησει εδω και καιρο γιατι αυτη η λαθος απαντηση ειχε γινει παρεξηγηση γιατι ητανε διπλα διπλα τα 2 speedrunner και ειχαν διαφορετικες ταχυτητες... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Τελοσπαντων το θεμα εχει κλεισει.
Τελεια.

----------


## cpt babis

SPEEDRUNNER IV σε μια πρωινη αναχωρηση του απο τον Πειραια...
DSC00339_663521112009.JPG
Για τους φιλους Leo,vinman,ndimitr93,Nissos Mykonos,Trakman,diagoras,leonidas,Nikos V,TSS APOLLON,Ben Bruce.

----------


## ndimitr93

> SPEEDRUNNER IV σε μια πρωινη αναχωρηση του απο τον Πειραια...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65740
> Για τους φιλους Leo,vinman,ndimitr93,Nissos Mykonos,Trakman,diagoras,leonidas,Nikos V,TSS APOLLON,Ben Bruce.


Καταπληκτική!!!!!!!!!! :Surprised:  :Wink:  Να είσαι καλά Μπάμπη......Περιμένουμε τώρα τις φωτογραφίες σου σε άλλο θέμα από Α..... :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## nkr

Το SPEEDRUNNER IV σε στιγμες χαλαρωσης.Αφιερωμενη στους cpt babis,ndimitri,laz 94,douzoune,cataman,nautical,Εργης,tss apollon και dokimakos.

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1260033695

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

* Speedrunner IV*... Πειραιας 31-10-2009.

PHOTO 237.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους  nkr,cpt babis_

----------


## ορφεας

Στις 15/3/2010 ξεκινά δρομολόγια το SPEEDRUNER IV

----------


## speedrunner

> Στις 15/3/2010 ξεκινά δρομολόγια το SPEEDRUNER IV



έχουν ανακοινωθεί τα δρομολόγια του 2010;

----------


## ορφεας

Απο το αργότερο 5/1 θα ανακοινοθούν(τουλάχιστον για το iii και iv. Για το ii ίσως και αρχές μαρτίου.)

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Έχει ανακοινωθεί σε ποια νησιά θα πηγαίνουν φέτος τα SPEEDRUNNER;

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Έχει ανακοινωθεί σε ποια νησιά θα πηγαίνουν φέτος τα SPEEDRUNNER;


ναι στο site της aegean speed lines...

----------


## speedrunner

> ναι στο site της aegean speed lines...


Στο site της εταιρίας υπάρχουν τα νησιά που πήγαινε και πέρυσι, τα φετινά δρομολόγια δεν έχουν ανακοινωθεί ακόμη αλλά όπως δείχνει δεν θα έχουμε κάποια αλλαγή στα νησιά που θα προσεγγίζουν τα πλοία της εταιρίας

----------


## citcoc

Μην ξεχναμε οτι τα highspeed 2 και 3 πανε για πουλημα οποτε η γραμμη της ραφηνας θα μεινει χωρις ταχυπλοο αν δεν αγορασει καποιο η hsw οποτε ισως βαλει καποιο απο τα 3 απο εκει!!! :Wink:

----------


## nissos_mykonos

η γραμμη της ραφηνας ειναι κερδοφορα ιδιαιτερα ιουλιο-αυγουστο οποτε το αποκλειω η hsw να την αφησει ετσι.....αν δεν αγορασει αλλο θα βαλει το  hellenic wind...κατι θα κανει παντως

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Μην ξεχνάμε όμως ότι η HSW έχει πέντε Highspeed και αφού πουληθούν το 2 και το 3 μπορεί να βάλει το 1 να φεύγει από Ραφήνα ή μπορεί να αγοράσει κανένα άλλο ταχύπλοο!!!

----------


## speedrunner

Το AIS του πλοίου εδώ και 3 μέρες είναι σταθερά ανοικτό. Μάλλον ετοιμάζετε σιγά σιγά για την νέα σεζόν. Ξέρουμε μήπως πότε θα κάνει τον δεξαμενισμό του?

----------


## speedrunner

Αναρτήθηκαν στην ιστοσελίδα της εταιρίας τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου για το 2010.

Με μια πρώτη ματιά δεν βλέπω να έχουν κάποια διαφορά με τα  περσινά!!!

----------


## ορφεας

*Ε-Π-Ι-Τ-Ε-Λ-Ο-Υ-Σ!*

----------


## vinman

> *Ε-Π-Ι-Τ-Ε-Λ-Ο-Υ-Σ!*


...φαντάζομαι μετά απο τόση αναμονή (κόντευες να γεννήσεις για το πότε θα βγούν),να κλείσεις καμμια 30αριά ταξίδια να δικαιολογήσεις την τόση σου προσμονή για τα δρομολόγια...

----------


## Speedkiller

> ...φαντάζομαι μετά απο τόση αναμονή (κόντευες να γεννήσεις για το πότε θα βγούν),να κλείσεις καμμια 30αριά ταξίδια να δικαιολογήσεις την τόση σου προσμονή για τα δρομολόγια...



Aν και of topic τελείως το comment σου έδωσε ρέστα....χα χα χα χα χα χα:mrgreen:

----------


## Thanasis89

Μάνο έγραψες !  :Wink:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ορφεας

Πριν λίγα δευτερόλεπτα ανακοινόθηκαν τα δρομολόγια του SPEEDRUNNER IV ΕΔΩ.

----------


## vinman

> Πριν λίγα δευτερόλεπτα ανακοινόθηκαν τα δρομολόγια του SPEEDRUNNER IV ΕΔΩ.


...σύμφωνα με νεότερες πληροφορίες κατέρευσε το online σύστημα λόγω της αυξημένης ζήτησης εισητηρίων..... :Razz:  :Very Happy: 
...η δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος αναζητά τον χρήστη ''ορφεα'' που κατά παράβαση των κανονισμών κράτησε όλα τα εισητήρια του πρώτου ταξιδιού για εκείνον... :Smile: 
...σε λίγο η Aegen speed lines θα προβεί σε ανακοίνωση μέσω του εκπροσώπου της...

----------


## Leo

Ωραίος o vinman  :Very Happy: !!!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Καλοοοο!!!!

----------


## speedrunner

Μετά το SR3 ήρθε και η σειρά του SR4 να κάνει το μπανάκι του στον Σκαραμαγκά!!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μιας και πλησιάζουν οι μέρες για να αρχίσει και πάλι τα δρομολόγιά του, ας το δούμε σε μία καλοκαιρινή φωτογραφία, λίγο έξω από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά..
P7245635_5215832010.JPG
Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο NaiasII.
*

----------


## plori

Το δελτό τύπου της εταιρείας μιλούσε για έναρξη δρομολογίων στης 17/3 αλλά το openseas δίνει 19/3 άλλαξε τελικά η ημέρα έναρξης;  :Confused:

----------


## vinman

*...έξω απο την Σίφνο τον περασμένο Ιούλιο..!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81723

----------


## speedrunner

Έπεσε το πλοίο απο την δεξαμενή και αυτή την ώρα κάνει δοκιμαστικό στον Σαρωνικό με ταχύτητα που άγγιξε τα 39,3  μίλια/ώρα :Surprised:

----------


## leonidas

> Έπεσε το πλοίο απο την δεξαμενή και αυτή την ώρα κάνει δοκιμαστικό στον Σαρωνικό με ταχύτητα που άγγιξε τα 39,3  μίλια/ώρα


Ιδού και η απόδειξη  :Very Happy: 

Χωρίς τίτλο.png

----------


## vinman

*..τσίτα τα γκάζια σήμερα έξω απο την Πειραική!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82503

----------


## plori

Όλο το βάρος της γραμμής των δυτικών είναι έτοιμο να σηκώσει το 4 !!!!! Το μόνο δρομολογημένο ταχύπολοο

----------


## vinman

*...στον Πειραιά πάνω απο το Highspeed 5...!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84926

----------


## vinman

*Έξω απο τον Πειραιά πέρυσι στις 19 Ιουλίου!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85724

----------


## plori

Ακύρωση δρομολογίου του πλοίου: http://aegeanspeedlines.gr/asl/view.php?releaseID=33

Να ρωτήσω επίσης την Πέμπτη θα εκτελεσθούν τα δρομολόγια των πλοίων ;

----------


## Leo

Για σένα και όλους στο φόρουμ. Σήμερα συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο που πέρασε από το λιμάνι, και είχε αφήσες που έγραφαν ότι στισ 21 και 22 Απριλίου οι ναυτεργάτες απεργούν και κανένα πλοίο δεν θα ταξιδέψει. Αν κάτι αλλάξει την τελευταία στιγμή δεν το γνωρίζω, απλά σας μεταφέρω αυτά που έμαθα.

----------


## plori

Σήμερα λόγο του εορτασμού της πολιούχου της Σίφνου Παναγίας Χρυσοπηγής θα αναχωρήση απο Πειραιά στις 14:00 και άφιξη στην Σίφνο στης 17:00 θα παραλάβη την Είκονα και θα την μεταφέρει στον Ιερό βράχο Της.Όλοι η Σίφνιοί με της φωτογραφικές ανα χείρας.....Βοηθεία μας!!!!!
Να θυμηθούμε το 2008 το speedrunner 2 !!!

----------


## ROVINSONAS

> Σήμερα λόγο του εορτασμού της πολιούχου της Σίφνου Παναγίας Χρυσοπηγής θα αναχωρήση απο Πειραιά στις 14:00 και άφιξη στην Σίφνο στης 17:00 θα παραλάβη την Είκονα και θα την μεταφέρει στον Ιερό βράχο Της.Όλοι η Σίφνιοί με της φωτογραφικές ανα χείρας.....Βοηθεία μας!!!!!
> Να θυμηθούμε το 2008 το speedrunner 2 !!!


Φίλε plori ειμαι πανετοιμος!!!

----------


## plori

Βοηθειά μας η Παναγία Χρυσοπηγή που γιορτάστηκε με μεγάλη λαμπρότητα στη Σίφνο και σας παραθέτω φωτογραφίες.
IMG_1.jpg

IMG_2.jpg

IMG_3.jpg

----------


## plori

Και συνεχίζω και πιστεύω και οι υπόλοιποι φίλοι απο Σίφνο να έχουν υλικό!!!
IMG_4.jpg

IMG_5.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

Πολύ ωραίες εικόνες φίλε plori... Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ..!

----------


## ROVINSONAS

Το SpeedrunnerIV στον όρμο της Παναγίας της Χρυσοπηγής
Αυτες για αρχη, οι άλλες αυριο!!
sp1.jpg

sp2.jpg

sp3.jpg

----------


## n-k

Έχοντας αποβιβάσει την εικόνα στον ιερό βράχο, φουλάρει για Μήλο!
P1840[01]_12-05-10.JPG

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σας ευχαριστούμε όλους για το φωτογραφικό υλικό σας. Να είστε καλά και του χρόνου .

----------


## Trakman

Να'στε καλά όλοι για τις πανέμορφες εικόνες!!! Σας ευχαριστούμε που μας μεταφέρατε αυτές τις υπέροχες στιγμές!!!

----------


## Leo

Χρόνια Πολλά και από εμένα για την σημαντικότερη ίσως γιορτή των Σιφνιών. Ευχαριστούμε όλους για την όμορφη κάλυψη αυτής της κατ εξοχήν θαλασσινής γιορτής. Να είστε όλοι καλά και του χρόνου.

----------


## plori

> Χρόνια Πολλά και από εμένα για την σημαντικότερη ίσως γιορτή των Σιφνιών. Ευχαριστούμε όλους για την όμορφη κάλυψη αυτής της κατ εξοχήν θαλασσινής γιορτής. Να είστε όλοι καλά και του χρόνου.


Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους  για τις ευχές σας και ανταποδίδω.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Να σας ευχαριστήσω και εγώ με την σειρά μου για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες από αυτό το χαρμόσυνο γεγονός! Να είστε καλά ! Και του χρόνου!*

----------


## ROVINSONAS

Σας ευχαριστώ κ γω με τη σειρά μου και σας αφιερωνω τις παρακατω φοτο!

sp.jpg

im.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*SPEEDRUNNER IV*
P5051088.jpg

----------


## mlulurgas

Panemorfh fotografia!

----------


## aeroplanos

Το Speedrunner IV σε πρωτο πλανο...και στο βαθος αχνα το BS Ιθακη., το Σαββατο που περασε

DSC_0761.JPG

----------


## raflucgr

Speedrunner IV seen here on an afternoon arrival in Piraeus on 10/04/2010.

IMG_6492b.jpg

----------


## MARCOPOLO

μπράβο  ROVINSONA  για τις ωραίες φωτογραφιες :Smile:

----------


## Super Jet

Σημερινη αναχωριση του πλοίου στις 12:05. Αφιερομενες σε ολους τους φίλους καθως και στον Παντελη.
SPEEDRUNNER IV.JPG
SPEEDRUNNER IV 1.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

να είσαι καλά φίλε Super Jet. Ευχαριστώ :Razz:

----------


## diagoras

Χθεσινη αφιξη  
012.JPG

----------


## nikolas200

Καταπληκτική φω τογραφία φίλε diagoras

----------


## SEA_PILOT

ΑΦΙΕΡΩΣΗ ΣΤΑ SPEEDRUNNER κ ΤΟΥΣ ΘΑΥΜΑΣΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cb8UEukwkTs

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Speedrunner IV*...Πειραιας 26-6-2010.
DSCN1704.jpg
_Για τους φιλους nikolas200 και aegeanspeedlines_

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την αφιέρωση! Για άλλη μια φορά έγραψες!

----------


## nikolas200

ευχαριστώ και παλι TSS APOLLON

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*¶φιξη σήμερα (χθες για την ακρίβεια) στον Πειραιά λίγο πριν τις 21:00..!
*P7022189.JPG

----------


## plori

Είχαμε δεί πολλές φώτο ευκαιρία να το δούμε και σε βίντεο.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuMYSrQu2PM

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε plori πολύ ωραίο βίντεο!!!. Μου θύμησε δεκαετία '70 που πήγαινα Πάρο με Μιαούλη, Κανάρη, Οία και η αποβίβαση των επιβατών γινόταν με βάρκες. Δεν έχω έλθει Σίνφο και δεν ξέρω, γιατί έγινε η αποβίβαση έτσι?? :Surprised: ops:

----------


## plori

> Φίλε plori πολύ ωραίο βίντεο!!!. Μου θύμησε δεκαετία '70 που πήγαινα Πάρο με Μιαούλη, Κανάρη, Οία και η αποβίβαση των επιβατών γινόταν με βάρκες. Δεν έχω έλθει Σίνφο και δεν ξέρω, γιατί έγινε η αποβίβαση έτσι??ops:


 Είναι έθίμο για τον εορτασμό της πολιούχο της Σίφνου Χρυσοπηγής όπου το πλοίο μεταφέρει απο το κεντρικό λιμάνι στον βράχο του μοναστηριού και βγαίνει μα βάρκες επίσης σε προηγούμενα πόστ υπάρχει και άλλο υλικό

----------


## ROVINSONAS

> Είναι έθίμο για τον εορτασμό της πολιούχο της Σίφνου Χρυσοπηγής όπου το πλοίο μεταφέρει απο το κεντρικό λιμάνι στον βράχο του μοναστηριού και βγαίνει μα βάρκες επίσης σε προηγούμενα πόστ υπάρχει και άλλο υλικό


Μπράβο φίλε plori, ευχαριστούμε για το υπέροχο βινταάκι.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Φίλε plori ό,τι κι αν πούμε θα είναι λίγο. Το βιντεάκι αυτό είναι εκπληκτικό. Μπράβο σου. Πιστεύω κι εγώ κάποια χρονιά να βρεθώ στη Σίφνο τη συγκεκριμένη ημέρα!

----------


## diagoras

Εισοδος στο λιμανι του Πειραια 
018.JPG 
Για τους φιλους plori(τελειο video),Νissos Mykonos,TSS APOLLON

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστω φιλε diagoras και ανταποδιδω_
*Speedrunner IV*...Πειραιας 26-6-2010.
DSCN1705.jpg

----------


## plori

> Εισοδος στο λιμανι του Πειραια 
> 018.JPG 
> Για τους φιλους plori(τελειο video),Νissos Mykonos,TSS APOLLON


 Σε ευχαριστώ αλλά αισθάνομαι την υποχρέωση να πω οτι το βίντεο που ανέφερα δεν είναι δική μου παραγωγής και θα πρέπει και εγώ με την σειρά μου να πω στον δημιουργό του ενα μεγάλο μπράβο και επίσης σε όλους τους φίλους του φόρουμ τους ευχαριστώ για τα καλά τους λόγια. :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## pantelis2009

To Speedrunner (συγχωρέστε με λόγο απόστασης δεν ξέρω πιο απ' όλα είναι) κατεβαίνοντας full speed. Φωτογραφημένο στις 28/06/2010 πάνω απο το Ποσειδώνας. Χαρισμένο σε plori, T.S.S. APOLLON, diagoras, Nissos Mykonos & nikolas200. :Razz:  

SPEEDRUNNER 28-06-2010.jpg

----------


## plori

Ενδιαφέρον κυνηγητό σήμερα με πρώτη φορά να έχει απο πίσω το HS6.Για να δούμε θα "τσιτώσει" τα γκάζια.Περιμένουμε..............

----------


## sg3

αυτη την ωρα το πλοιο παει με 35,7!νομιζω δεν μας εχει συνηθησει σε κατι τετοιο!

----------


## dokimakos21

*Speedrunner IV-Τσίτα τα γκάζια.!
P7112549.jpg*

----------


## pantelis2009

Καταπληκτική φωτο, φίλε dokimakos21 :Smile:

----------


## nikolas200

Μπράβο σε όλα τα παιδιά για τις φωτογραφίες. Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον φίλο TSS APOLON  για την προσωπική αφιέρωση

----------


## dokimakos21

*Speedrunner IV-Στον Σαρωνικό.!*
*Για τους speedrunner,plori,ROVISONAS,Leo.!*
P7132674.jpg

----------


## laz94

> *Speedrunner IV-Στον Σαρωνικό.!*
> 
> *Για τους speedrunner,plori,ROVISONAS,Leo.!*
> 
> P7132674.jpg


Εξαιρετική λήψη!!!

----------


## plori

> *Speedrunner IV-Στον Σαρωνικό.!*
> 
> *Για τους speedrunner,plori,ROVISONAS,Leo.!*


 ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## plori

Με "τσίτα" τα γκάζια πρός Πειραιά και νιώθοντας την ανάσα του HS6. :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Προσπερασμα πριν το λιμανι της Σεριφου(η φωτο απο τον Αι Γιωργη)

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Speedrunner IV...Πειραιας 15-7-2010._
DSCN2941.jpg
_Για τους φιλους  aegeanspeedlines και pantelis2009._

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON. :Very Happy:

----------


## trelaras

Πειραιας 28/07/10

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το _"Speedrunner IV"_ φθάνει στις Καμάρες της Σίφνου την Τετάρτη 28 Ιουλίου 2010 προερχόμενο από Μήλο.

Φωτογραφημένο ψηλά από το Φανάρι των Καμαρών με φόντο την Αγία Αικατερίνη.

Speedrunner IV Sifnos.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένας υπέροχος πίνακας φίλε Roi Baudoin. Ευχαριστούμε :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

> Ένας υπέροχος πίνακας φίλε Roi Baudoin. Ευχαριστούμε


Που μόνο η ματιά του Αντώνη βλέπει και αποθανατίζει ο φακός του!!!!!
Υπέροχη!

----------


## nkr

Απογευματινη αναχωρηση του πλοιου τον Απριλη.

----------


## DimitrisT

15/9 άφιξη στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά
DSCF7745.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το SPEEDRUNNER 4 στον όρμο της Μήλου ακριβώς μπροστά στο Κλήμα.SL380299.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο απο όλους τους φίλους. Ευχαριστούμε :Wink:  Χαρισμένη σε DimitrisT, nkr, Roi Baudoin, karavofanatikos, trelaras, T.S.S. APOLLON, ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη, DeepBlue & vinman :Smile:  


SPEEDRUNNER IV 01 22-09-2010.jpg
*SPEEDRUNNER IV...22/09/2010.*

----------


## vinman

*Πειραιάς 3/10!
Για τους φίλους Nikos_V,Leo,TSS APOLLON!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109273

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Ξέρει κανείς πότε σταματάει τα δρομολόγια του το SPEEDRUNNER IV?

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> Ξέρει κανείς πότε σταματάει τα δρομολόγια του το SPEEDRUNNER IV?


Θα γίνονται έκτακτα δρομολόγια μέχρι 8 Νοεμβρίου

----------


## pantelis2009

*SPEEDRUNNER IV...22/09/2010.* 


SPEEDRUNNER IV 02 22-09-2010.jpg
Χαρισμένη σε DimitrisT, nkr, Roi Baudoin, karavofanatikos, trelaras, T.S.S. APOLLON, ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη, DeepBlue & vinman:smile:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *SPEEDRUNNER IV* αναχωρή απο Πειραιά στις 22/09/2010.
Χαρισμένη σε DimitrisT, nkr, Roi Baudoin, karavofanatikos, trelaras, T.S.S. APOLLON, ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη, DeepBlue & vinman:smile: 

SPEEDRUNNER IV 03 22-09-2010.jpg

SPEEDRUNNER IV 04 22-09-2010.jpg

SPEEDRUNNER IV 05 22-09-2010.jpg

SPEEDRUNNER IV 06 22-09-2010.jpg

SPEEDRUNNER IV 07 22-09-2010.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

Speedrunner IV
Για όλους..!
P7112547.jpg

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Πολυ κοσμο βλεπω στο καταστρωμα εκαι δεν τους μαζευουν μεσα ή επειδη ειναι στο λιμανι ακομα?

----------


## nkr

Αναχωρηση του SPEEDRUNNER IV ενα πρωινο του Ιουλιου πανω απο τον Αγ.Γεωργιο......Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis 2009,deep blue,tss apollon,Καρολο,Dimitris T.,Dokimakos 21 και Ανδρος.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Speedrunner IV στις 22/09/2010 την ώρα που βγαίνει απο το μεγάλο λιμάνι. 
Χαρισμένη σε nkr (ευχαριστώ :Wink: ) & ¶νδρος, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη,Dimitris T, T.S.S. APOLLON & DeepBlue. :Razz:  

SPEEDRUNNER IV 10 22-09-2010.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Φίλε pantelis2009 σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση! Θα ανταποδώσω σύντομα! :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Καταπληχτικες παιδια ευχαριστω

----------


## nkr

Το SPEEDRUNNER IV δεμενο στο λιμανι του Αδαμα στην Μηλο ενα πρωινο......
Αφιερωμενη στους Ανδρο,pantelis2009,deep blue,tss apollon,karavofanatikos,
Καρολο,dokimakos21,aegeanspeedlines,AGIOS GEORGIOS και Dimitris T.

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

ευχαριστω και επιφυλασομαι για την ανταπωδωση της αφιερωσης

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> Το SPEEDRUNNER IV δεμενο στο λιμανι του Αδαμα στην Μηλο ενα πρωινο......
> Αφιερωμενη στους Ανδρο,pantelis2009,deep blue,tss apollon,karavofanatikos,
> Καρολο,dokimakos21,aegeanspeedlines,AGIOS GEORGIOS και Dimitris T.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε nkr και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις :Wink:  :Very Happy: . 


SPEEDRUNNER IV 11 22-09-2010.jpg
Speedrunner IV....22/09/2010 αναχώρηση απο Πειραιά.

----------


## speedrunner

> Όχι αυτό δεν είναι σωστό. Αυτήν την μανούβρα την κάνει  για να αποχαιρετήσει το νησί στο κλέισιμο της σεζόν και αυτό είναι σήμα  κατατεθέν. 
> Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν είναι μια μανούβρα που γίνεται σε καθημερινή βάση  γιατί έχει ένα χρονικό διάστημα που σημαίνει καθυστέρηση (έστω και  ολιγόλεπτη) και χρήμα. Πάντως με αυτά και αυτά αγαπούν οι νησιώτες τα  βαπόρια που εξυπηρτούν τις γραμμές τους και νιώθουν ότι τους τιμούν οι  καπεταναίοι, σφυρίζοντας και κάνοντας τους τσαλίμια. Με αυτήν την εικόνα  τα παοχαιρετούν και τα περιμένουν να ξανάρθουν. Νομίζω αν κάποιος δεν  είναι νησιώτης δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει την αξία αυτών που  σχολιάζουμε.


Ακριβώς την ίδια μανούβρα έκανε εχθές και το SpeedRunner 4 αποχαιρετώντας την Φολέγανδρο για εφέτος. Και ήταν ακόμη ποιο εντυπωσιακή στο μικρο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου.

----------


## Leo

Χαίρομαι που όλοι συμφωνούμε ότι αυτά μένουν όχι μόνο στο μυαλό, αλλά και στις καρδιές των νησιωτών και αξίζει να τα σχολιάζουμε. Αυτή είναι η εκτίμηση των καπεταναίων στους νησιώτες, της Εταιρείας στους επιβάτες που την στήριξαν κλπ. κλπ.. 

Είναι η υπόκλιση μιας μπαλαρίνας που χειροκροτείται από το κοινό στο τέλος μιας παράστασης. Εμένα με συγκινούν αυτά και τα επικροτώ.... Μπράβο στους καπετάνιους και στην Εταιρεία! 

Καλή ξεκούραση και προετοιμασία για την επόμενη σεζόν με καλύτερα αποτελέσματα!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Αλήθεια το SR4 που έχει πάει;


*Για τον φίλο Speedrunner που ρώτησε το θέμα του Blue Star Naxos.
Το Speedrunner IV έχει αλλάξει θέση, μαζί με το Highspeed 5 και βρίσκονται πλέον στην Παγόδα, δεμένα δίπλα από το Οrient Queen*! :Wink:

----------


## speedrunner

> *Για τον φίλο Speedrunner που ρώτησε το θέμα του Blue Star Naxos.
> Το Speedrunner IV έχει αλλάξει θέση, μαζί με το Highspeed 5 και βρίσκονται πλέον στην Παγόδα, δεμένα δίπλα από το Οrient Queen*!


Σε ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση.

----------


## speedrunner

Η Aegeanspeedlines ανακοίνωσε τα δρομολόγια του SpeedRunner 4 για το 2011 :Surprised: 
http://www.aegeanspeedlines.gr/Content/drom4.html
Εκτός δρομολογίων για το 2011 η Κίμωλος και η Φολέγανδρος :Sad:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Μη ρωτήσω για τη Σίκινο??? Αφού έβγαλε απ' τα δρομολόγια τη Φολέγανδρο, φαντάζομαι.:sad: Θα μπορούσε όμως έστω ένα δρομολόγιο την εβδομάδα να το κάνει. Κρίμα και για την Κίμωλο γιατί, είναι ένα πολύ συμπαθητικό νησάκι!!

----------


## speedrunner

> Μη ρωτήσω για τη Σίκινο??? Αφού έβγαλε απ' τα δρομολόγια τη Φολέγανδρο, φαντάζομαι.:sad: Θα μπορούσε όμως έστω ένα δρομολόγιο την εβδομάδα να το κάνει. Κρίμα και για την Κίμωλο γιατί, είναι ένα πολύ συμπαθητικό νησάκι!!


Δεν νομίζω ότι θα υπάρχει καν το SR2 στον στόλο της Aegeanspeedlines του χρόνου για να κάνει το δρομολόγιο της Σικίνου, όσο για την Φολέγανδρο αυτή η εξέλιξη ενισχύει την πληροφορία που είχα πριν λίγες ημέρες για καθημερινό δρομολόγιο άλλου Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ-Τ/Χ  για τους μήνες Ιούνιο - Ιούλιο - Αύγουστο.

----------


## hayabusa

γιατί να μην υπάρχει το ΣΡ 2 ?

----------


## karavofanatikos

Γιατί μάλλον το σρ2 θα ναυλωθεί από τη ΝΕΛ

----------


## Stylianos

*Speedrunner IV στον Πειραιά...για τον aegeanspeedlines,pantelis2009 και Opelmanos!*

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> *Speedrunner IV στον Πειραιά...για τον aegeanspeedlines,pantelis2009 και Opelmanos!*


Ευχαριστώ φίλε Στέλιο! Θα ανταποδώσω σύντομα!  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

> *Speedrunner IV στον Πειραιά...για τον aegeanspeedlines,pantelis2009 και Opelmanos!*


 Eυχαριστώ φίλε και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις. :Wink: 

SPEEDRUNNER IV 09 22-09-2010.jpg
Αναχώρηση του Speedrunner IV στις 22/09/2010.

----------


## speedrunner

> Η Aegeanspeedlines ανακοίνωσε τα δρομολόγια του SpeedRunner 4 για το 2011
> http://www.aegeanspeedlines.gr/Content/drom4.html
> Εκτός δρομολογίων για το 2011 η Κίμωλος και η Φολέγανδρος



Τελικά το ξανασκέφτηκαν στην Aegeanspeedlines και έτσι για την περίοδο 07/07/2011 - 29/08/2011 το "Speedrunner 4" θα προσεγγίζει και τα λιμάνια της Φολεγάνδρου και της Κιμώλου κάθε Δευτέρα και Πέμπτη.


http://www.aegeanspeedlines.gr/Content/drom4.html

----------


## speedrunner

Στα ναυπηγία της Ελευσίνας κατευθύνεται αυτή την ώρα το ταχύπλοο για να πραγματοποιήσει με την σειρά του τον ετήσιο δεξαμενισμό του !!!!

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Πότε ξεκινάει το SPEEDRUNNER IV για Σέριφο-Σίφνο-Μήλο???

----------


## plori

Στις 13/4/2011:roll:

----------


## speedrunner

Στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά επέστρεψε το ταχύπλοο μετά την ολοκλήρωση του δεξαμενισμού του στην Ελευσίνα!!!
Ακόμη στο AIS το πλοίo εμφανίζεται πλέον ως "speedrunner* 4*" και όχι IV.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως τα λές είναι φίλε speedrunner και τί έχουμε πει!!!!!! Το *Nautilia.gr* είναι παντού και πάντα :Wink: .
Φωτο σημερινή στις 12:13 την ώρα που πέρναγε από τη δίαυλο Σαλαμίνας με κατεύθυνση τον Πειραιά.
Χαρισμένη σε σένα, Maroulis Nikos, plori, AGIOS GEORGIOS, aegeanspeedlines, Stylianos, karavofanatikos, hayabusa , nkr, opelmanos, chiotis και όλους τους ίλους του πλοίου. :Razz: 


SPEEDRUNNER IV 15 29-03-2011.jpg

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Καταπληκτική φωτό pantelis 2009 σε ευχαριστώ πραγματικά για όλες τις αφιερώσεις που μου έχεισ κάνει!!!!

----------


## plori

> Όπως τα λές είναι φίλε speedrunner και τί έχουμε πει!!!!!! Το *Nautilia.gr* είναι παντού και πάντα.
> Φωτο σημερινή στις 12:13 την ώρα που πέρναγε από τη δίαυλο Σαλαμίνας με κατεύθυνση τον Πειραιά.
> Χαρισμένη σε σένα, Maroulis Nikos, plori, AGIOS GEORGIOS, aegeanspeedlines, Stylianos, karavofanatikos, hayabusa , nkr, opelmanos, chiotis και όλους τους ίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> 
> SPEEDRUNNER IV 15 29-03-2011.jpg


Τα λόγια είναι περιττά

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Πραγματικά το Nautilia βρίσκεται παντού!

----------


## speedrunner

Για δοκιμαστικό στον Σαρωνικό έχει βγει αυτή την ώρα το ταχύπλοο!!!

----------


## Express Pigasos

το SR4 σε μια αναχωρηση "καυτη" ...στις 25/8/12!

----------


## manolisfissas

Το speedrunner iv όταν φεύγει από το μεγάλο λιμάνι  :Surprised: 


SPRINTAINERS 25-7-2011.jpg :Surprised:

----------


## speedrunner

Αφού δεν είδαμε κάποιο αίτημα για δρομολόγηση του πλοίου στο τελευταίο ΣΑΣ μάλλον θα μείνει εκτός δράσης για φέτος!!!!  :Apologetic:

----------


## xidianakis

> Αφού δεν είδαμε κάποιο αίτημα για δρομολόγηση του πλοίου στο τελευταίο ΣΑΣ μάλλον θα μείνει εκτός δράσης για φέτος!!!!


Εχει ζημια απ'οσο γνωεριζω. Αν δε φτιαχτει, μπορει να καταθεσει αιτημα;

----------


## Express Pigasos

δεν εχει ζημια οσο ξερω εγω..το ΙΙΙ ειχε και τωρα ειναι υγιες  :Razz:  και πανετοιμο!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SPEEDRUNNER IV στις 29-03-2011 στη δίαυλο, με φόντο την Κυνόσουρα προσπερνόντας το Ανδρομέδα.

SPEEDRUNNER IV 19.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Το SPEEDRUNNER IV σημερα το πρωι στον κολπο της Ελευσινας !!
100_0986.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το SPEEDRUNNER IV όταν έκανε την συντηρηση, στην δεξαμενή της Ελευσίνας.

SPEEDRUNNER IV 28-03-2012 01.gif SPEEDRUNNER IV  28-03-2012 02.gif

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σχηματίζοντας την δική τους μίνι ντάνα στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας, το _SPEEDRUNNER IV_ σε πρώτο πλάνο έχοντας συμπληρώσει ένα χρόνο παροπλισμού, και το _SPEEDRUNNER II_ που βρίσκεται ανενεργό στην ίδια θέση τα δύο τελευταία χρόνια.
_
Ελευσίνα_
05.jpg
_12 Οκτ. 2013_

----------


## speedrunner

Ανοιχτό το AIS του πλοίου, λέτε να έχουμε καμία ενεργοποίηση τελικά????

----------


## plori

Μήπως ετοιμάζεται για δεξαμενισμο?

----------


## jumpman

Μεραφέρθηκε σε άλλη ντάνα στην Ελευσίνα και το Speedrunner II λείπει. Γνωρίζει κανείς που βρίσκεται το II;

----------


## leo85

Έχει έρθει στο Μόλο της  ΔΕΗ.

----------


## nikos.man

P3150789.jpgΤο SPEEDRUNNER IV στην νεα του θέση.

----------


## giorgos....

Το SPEEDRUNNER IV το 2010 στη Σίφνο

P8110089.jpg P8110103.jpg

----------


## superfast vi

κατατεθηκε αιτημα της εταιρειας του στο Σ.Α.Σ για δρομολογηση του πλοιου στην γραμμη πειραια-παρο-ναξο απο 1η ιουνιου εως 30 σεπτεμβριου.

----------


## bsdelos

Αν το δρομολόγιο είναι απογευματινό τότε θα σπάσει ταμεία!!!! Χωρίς highspeed θα παίζει μόνο του!!!

----------


## Nautilia News

904473_10203667160860279_8327535413151751915_o.jpg

*Δεκτό έγινε το αίτημα της Aegean Speedlines από το ΣΑΣ για απογευματινά δρομολόγια του Speedrunner IV για Πάρο - Νάξο...*

----------


## bsdelos

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στην εταιρία!! Καλή σεζόν της εύχομαι και καλά ταξίδια!!!

----------


## parianos

> 904473_10203667160860279_8327535413151751915_o.jpg
> 
> *Δεκτό έγινε το αίτημα της Aegean Speedlines από το ΣΑΣ για απογευματινά δρομολόγια του Speedrunner IV για Πάρο - Νάξο...*


Θα ητανε καλυτερα να εφευγε στις 17:30 και οχι στις 16:45 γιατι πολυς κοσμος που δουλευουν στο ιδιωτικο τομεα σχολανε στις 16:00 με 16:30 και να προλαβουν να παρουν το ταχυπλοο για Σαββατοκυριακο.....

----------


## karavofanatikos

Σύμφωνα με σημερινή ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου πρόκειται να ξεκινήσουν στις 12 Ιουνίου!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Αναλυτικά τα δρομολόγια του ταχυπλόου για την θερινή περίοδο!!

Όπως γνωρίζαμε θα αναχωρεί στις *16:45* απ' τον Πειραιά με άφιξη στη Νάξο στις *20:30*. Έπειτα θα διανυκτερεύει στο νησί και θα αναχωρεί στις *11:30* το πρωί για τον Πειραιά με άφιξη στις *15:15*. Οι τιμές των ναύλων κυμαίνονται περίπου, όπως και του Highspeed 4. 

Αναλυτικά εδώ: http://www.aegeanspeedlines.gr/Content/drom4.html

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μετά την θετική γνωμοδότηση στο τελευταίο ΣΑΣ για την δρομολόγηση του, το πλοίο έχει φύγει από την ντάνα της Ελευσίνας και βρίσκεται πλαγιοδετημένο στην προβλήτα 2 του Περάματος.

IMG_0277.jpg
_03/05/2014_

----------


## karavofanatikos

Κατά μία εβδομάδα μετατέθηκε η έναρξη των δρομολογίων του πλοίου. Έτσι, πρόκειται να ξεκινήσει στις 19 Ιουνίου.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το Speendrunner IV στην ΝΑΥΣΗ κάνοντας τις επισκευές του.
SPEEDRUNNER IV 18-05-2014.gif.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Στα Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας βρίσκεται το ταχύπλοο για τον απαιτούμενο δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## speedrunner

Δοκιμαστικό στον Σαρωνικό πραγματοποιεί αυτή την ώρα το ταχύπλοο!!!!!!

----------


## leo85

Ερχόμενο από τη ΝΑΥΣΙ στης 11-6-2014  9:15 άφιξη στον Πειραιά.

SPEEDRUNNER IV 11-6-2014 01.gif

----------


## Nautilia News

*
SPEEDRUNNER IV Έκπτωση 20% στα εισιτήρια επιστροφής*

----------


## giorgos....

> Θα ητανε καλυτερα να εφευγε στις 17:30 και οχι στις 16:45 γιατι πολυς κοσμος που δουλευουν στο ιδιωτικο τομεα σχολανε στις 16:00 με 16:30 και να προλαβουν να παρουν το ταχυπλοο για Σαββατοκυριακο.....


Φίλε Pariane αυτό είναι όντως ενα ζήτημα, όμως δεν μπορούσαν να πάρουν έγκριση από το ΣΑΣ λόγω του δρομολογίου που έχει η Blue Star Ferries στις 17:30. Θα είχαμε 2 πλοία την ίδια ώρα, για τα ίδια νησιά.

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Πρώτη άφιξη και διανυκτέρευση του Speedrunner IV στη Νάξο
DSC01110.jpg DSC01116.jpgDSC01121.jpgDSC01128.jpgDSC01140.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Τις Τετάρτες-Πέμπτες που δεν έχει aller retour δρομολόγιο είναι λιγάκι παίδεμα γιατί αναγκάζεται να μεθορμίζει μπροστά απ' το υπουργείο λόγω έλλειψης διαθέσιμου χώρου στην Ακτή Τζελέπη (Highspeed 4, Highspeed 6, Speedrunner 3, Flying Cat 3, Νήσος Μύκονος). Επίσης, όταν επικρατούν μελτέμια και δεν μπορεί να διανυκτερεύσει στη Νάξο πάει και απαγγιάζει στην Αγία Άννα.

DSCN3961.jpg

Υ.Γ: Αν και λίγο καθυστερημένα, Γιώργο σ΄ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες απ' το όμορφο νησί σου!  :Fat:

----------


## SteliosK

Speedrunner IV 21/07/2014
Λίγο πριν την άφιξη του στον Πειραιά 


sk_0578.jpg

----------


## maria korre

31-7-2014. ¶φιξη στη Νάξο.

DSC02585.jpg DSC02590.jpg DSC02591.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

H εταιρεία από σήμερα και μέχρι τις 14/9 προσφέρει έκπτωση 35% στους επιβάτες που επιλέγουν να ταξιδέψουν στην οικονομική θέση!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Speedrunner IV εν πλω στις 31-8-2014

_DSCN0131ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

καλημέρα πριν από λίγο η τελευταία αναχώρηση από την Νάξο ...

----------


## Nautilia News

*Speedrunner IV:Το ταχύπλοο που ξέρει να χαιρετάει (foto-video)*

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχο βίντεο και σας ευχαριστούμε. Στην αρχή δε που πηγαίνει με τις μπάντες, νομίζεις ότι βλέπεις .....κίνηση από αμφίπλωρο. :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος σήμερα έκανε το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο σε Σέριφο-Σίφνο-Μήλο. Αυτή την ώρα ανοικτά από την Αίγινα με 30,7 μίλια προς Πειραιά.
Εδώ το SPEEDRUNNER IV στις 22-06-2014 φωτογραφημένο από το Μπρούφας ΙΙ στο ΥΕΝ που βρισκόταν. 

SPEEDRUNNER IV 66 22-06-2014.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Την Παρασκευή 3/4 στις 16:30 ξεκίνησε τα φετινά του δρομολόγια για τις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες!

----------


## tolaras

Το SPEEDRUNNER IV στο λιμάνι της Σύρου... :Surprised: 
DSCI0124.jpg Τραβηγμένη μερικά χρόνια πριν...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Στα Ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας βρίσκεται το ταχύπλοο για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Μία παράδοση που φέτος συμπληρώνει 10 χρόνια θα πραγματοποιηθεί στις 20 Μαΐου. Ο λόγος για την Aegean Speed Lines και τη συμμετοχή της στον εορτασμό της Παναγίας της Χρυσοπηγής στη Σίφνο. Έτσι, το Speedrunner 4 θα αναχωρήσει εκτάκτως στις 2.30 το μεσημέρι απ' τον Πειραιά με σκοπό να συμπεριλάβει και την περεταίρω γιορτινή διαδρομή με την περιφορά της εικόνας απ' τις Καμάρες προς τον ιερό βράχο της μονής.

----------


## SteliosK

*Speedrunner IV*
Σήμερα λίγο πριν την είσοδο στο Νότιο σύστημα..

sk_0231.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Στιγμιότυπα με το Speedrunner 4 στη Σίφνο!

DSCN0049.jpg DSCN0065.jpg

Επίσης, η εταιρεία προσφέρει στα εισιτήρια επιβατών 20% έκπτωση σε όλα τα απογευματινά δρομολόγια του πλοίου!

----------


## nikos4

Γιατί τελευταία πάει με μειωμένες ταχύτητες και σημειώνει καθυστερήσεις?
Δεν μας έχει συνηθίσει σε τέτοια..

----------


## karavofanatikos

Έκπτωση 25% θα παρέχει η εταιρεία για όσους ταξιδέψουν για την άσκηση του εκλογικού τους δικαιώματος από 18 έως 21 Σεπτεμβρίου σε όλες τις θέσεις επιβατών. Επίσης, το πλοίο το Σάββατο 19 Σεπτεμβρίου θα πραγματοποιήσει έκτακτο δρομολόγιο στις 07:30 για Σέριφο, Σίφνο & Μήλο με σκοπό την καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση των ταξιδιωτών.

----------


## andria salamis

Ταχύτατη μανούβρα χθες στο λιμάνι,του Αδάμαντα.

DSC_6944.JPG

----------


## karavofanatikos

Στην ιστοσελίδα της Aegean Speed Lines έχουν αναρτηθεί τα δρομολόγια του Speedrunner 4 για το 2016!

DSCN0057.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Speedrunner IV στον Σαρωνικό

sk_0426.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο ....σε πολλά θέματα.

----------


## seajets

Από το πλοίο έχουν αφαιρεθεί τα παράθυρα της δεξιάς πλευράς του κυρίου καταστρώματος επιβατών.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το ταχύπλοο απ' τις 12 Ιουλίου έως τις 31 Αυγούστου θα προεκτείνει το δρομολόγιό του κάθε Τετάρτη προς Φολέγανδρο και Σίκινο! Χαράς ευαγγέλια λοιπόν για τους κατοίκους και τους φανατικούς επισκέπτες των δύο όμορφων νησιών της άγονης γραμμής!

Αρχικά είναι ευχάριστο για τη Φολέγανδρο, καθώς επιστρέφει ένα αγαπημένο ταχύπλοο που τους εξυπηρέτησε αρκετά στο παρελθόν, ενώ καλύπτει εν μέρει και την επιθυμία των κατοίκων για ένα ταχύπλοο οχηματαγωγό που τόσο ήθελαν. Απ' την άλλη, η Σίκινος απεγκλωβίζεται απ' την μοναδική συμβατική επιλογή του Κοραή και εξυπηρετείται πλέον και με ταχύπλοο πλοίο και μάλιστα μεγαλύτερο απ' το Speedrunner ΙΙ που την είχε εξυπηρετήσει παλιότερα.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Speedrunner IV έφυγε από τον Πειραιά και πάει στη Χαλκίδα για το δεξαμενισμό του. Αυτή την ώρα με 24 μίλια πλησιάζει το Σούνιο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελείωσε με το δεξαμενισμό και τις εργασίες που είχε να κάνει στη Χαλκίδα και επιστρέφει στον Πειραιά. Αυτή την ώρα κάτω από το Σούνιο με 31,4 μίλια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Speedrunner IV σήμερα στις 16.30 μ.μ ξεκίνησε για το πρώτο του φετινό δρομολόγιο. Αυτή την ώρα πηγαίνει για Μήλο με 30,6 μίλια. Εύχομαι σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο καλή σεζόν. 
Εδώ σε παλαιότερη πόζα του. 

SPEEDRUNNER-IV-65-22-06-2014.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

H χθεσινή αναχώρηση (17/4) του πλοίου από αέρος  :Wink:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Έκτακτο δρομολόγιο θα εκτελέσει το ταχύπλοο την Πέμπτη 5 Μαΐου για την καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση της επιστροφής των εκδρομέων του Πάσχα.

Αναλυτικά: Πειραιάς (13:00) - Μήλος - Σίφνος - Σέριφος - Πειραιάς.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το ταχύπλοο απ' τις 9 Μαΐου έως τις 4 Σεπτεμβρίου θα προεκτείνει το δρομολόγιό του κάθε Τετάρτη προς την όμορφη Κίμωλο! Χαράς ευαγγέλια για τους κατοίκους και τους επισκέπτες της Κιμώλου, όπου μετά την "προδοσία" της HSW θα έχουν ένα άξιο οχηματαγωγό ταχύπλοο που εξυπηρέτησε το νησί κατά τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο και κατά το παρελθόν.

Έτσι το δρομολόγιο της Τετάρτης τον Ιούλιο και τον Αύγουστο μετά την προσθήκη και της Κιμώλου θα είναι: Πειραιάς - Σέριφος - Σίφνος - Κίμωλος - Φολέγανδρος - Σίκινος. Ένα όμορφο δρομολόγιο που πιο πολύ παραπέμπει σε συμβατικό της άγονης γραμμής παρά σε ταχύπλοο! Ας ευχηθούμε Καλή σεζόν!  :Watermelon: 

Αναλυτικά τα δρομολόγια: http://www.aegeanspeedlines.gr/site/...BB%CE%BF%CF%85

----------


## karavofanatikos

Θερμότατη ήταν η υποδοχή που επιφύλαξαν οι κάτοικοι της Κιμώλου στην πρώτη για φέτος άφιξη του Speedrunner 4 στο λιμάνι της Ψάθης! Με καπνογόνα, γλυκίσματα και λουλούδια καλωσόρισαν το πλοίο και το πλήρωμά του ευχόμενοι από καρδιάς καλά ταξίδια και καλή σεζόν!

1.jpg 2.jpg

Φωτο: milosvoice.gr

Ακόμη ένα όμορφο βίντεο: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDrF9yyPIgQ

----------


## hayabusa

Καλημέρα σε όλους, 

Η άφιξη του πλοίου στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά την 1η Ιουνίου, από drone  :Wink:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Οι ισχυροί άνεμοι που επικρατούν σήμερα παραμονή της Αναλήψεως σε όλο το Αιγαίο δεν επέτρεψαν στο Speedrunner 4 να μεταφέρει σύμφωνα με το σιφναϊκό έθιμο την εικόνα της Παναγίας απ' τις Καμάρες μέχρι τον ιερό βράχο της Χρυσοπηγής.

----------


## speedrunner

Σήμερα το ταχύπλοο ξεκίνησε τις προσεγγίσεις του σε Φολέγανδρο και Σίκινο.
Εδώ η άφιξη στην Φολέγανδρο απο drone

----------


## karavofanatikos

Εικόνες απ' την παρθενική άφιξη του Speedrunner 4 στο λιμάνι της όμορφης Σικίνου!

Σίκινος.jpg

13/7/2016 - Kountouris Travel

----------


## karavofanatikos

To Speedrunner 4 αναχωρεί απ' το λιμάνι της Αλοπρόνοιας και οι γνωστοί "απονερίστες" αναλαμβάνουν δράση! Ένα τοπικό αποχαιρετιστήριο έθιμο της Σικίνου που ομορφαίνει τις αναχωρήσεις του Αυγούστου και ξαφνιάζει ευχάριστα τον ανυποψίαστο ταξιδιώτη!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...i0&app=desktop

----------


## avvachrist

Σήμερα πέφτουν οι υπογραφές για την αγορά του ταχύπλοου από τους αδερφούς Στεφάνου και την *GOLDEN STAR FERRIES* με σκοπό την δρομολόγησή του στις Ανατολικές Κυκλάδες! Πολλές οι αλλαγές φέτος...

----------


## manolisfissas

Άντε με το κάλο να του έρθει η νέα του σεζόν.!!!!

----------


## manolisfissas

Σε ένα ακόμη δρομολόγιο του.

SPEEDRUNNER-IV-30-8-2016-01.jpg

----------


## thanos75

> Σήμερα πέφτουν οι υπογραφές για την αγορά του ταχύπλοου από τους αδερφούς Στεφάνου και την *GOLDEN STAR FERRIES* με σκοπό την δρομολόγησή του στις Ανατολικές Κυκλάδες! Πολλές οι αλλαγές φέτος...


Από Ραφήνα υποθέτω ε?

----------


## avvachrist

> Από Ραφήνα υποθέτω ε?


Ναι από Ραφήνα πάντα.

----------


## citcoc

Να δω που θα χρέσουν φέτος, 3-4 ταχύπλοα και 5-6 συμβατικά...  :Witless:  :Witless:

----------


## sprintezis

Με τί όνομα θα έλθει στη Ραφήνα με τα σινιάλα της Golden Star?
Πόσες ώρες θέλει από Ραφήνα για Άνδρο Τήνο Μύκονο Πάρο Νάξο? Λέτε να χτυπήσει και Σαντορίνη?
Κατά τη γνώμη μου με 30 κόμβους την έχει για πλάκα και τη Σαντορίνη.

----------


## Orpheas

Superunner θα είναι το ονομα του  :Cool New:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Νέο τραγούδι για το Super Runner της Golden Star Ferries σε μουσική του Νικόλα Χατζόπουλου και στίχους της Σεβούλας Ζαγοραίου.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWXlKoEWE4o

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αφού πούμε ότι το νέο όνομα του πλοίου _SUPERRUNNER_ (μία λέξη και με δύο "R") εμφανίζεται και στο equasis (since 01/11/2016), να δούμε το πλοίο στον Πειραιά μπροστά από το υπουργείο, όπου μεθόρμισε προχθές Παρασκευή.

IMG_0757.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 11/02/2017_

----------


## Nautilia News

*Νέα δρομολόγια για το SUPERRUNNER της Golden Star Ferries*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/lista-archiki...-star-ferries/ .

----------


## pantelis2009

Απ' ότι μου είπε φίλος η αριστερή μπάντα και η τσιμινιέρα του έχουν βαφτεί μπλε. Κανένας φίλος από εκεί κοντά για να το ....επιβεβαιώσουμε???

----------


## geokou72a

> *Νέα δρομολόγια για το SUPERRUNNER της Golden Star Ferries*
> 
> Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/lista-archiki...-star-ferries/ .



Ποσα πλοια ταχυπλοα κ μη θα κανουν με μικροπαραλλαγες αυτο το δρομολογιο ειτε απο Πειραια ειτε απο Ραφηνα;

----------


## fourtounakis

Πολλά..παρά πολλά...σε σημείο υπερβολής..αλλά έτσι είναι...σε άλλες γραμμές υπάρχουν 7-8 βαπόρια τη μέρα να εξυπηρετούν και σε άλλες..."άγονες" λήγει η σύμβαση και την επόμενη μέρα στο πόδι αποφασίζεται το πλοίο που θα δρομολογηθεί...

----------


## πειρατικος

Θα μπορουσε να δρομολογηθει,προς ικαρια και σαμο,με ενδιαμεσα λιμανια,τηνο και μυκονο;

----------


## naxos1

Με τα καινούρια του σινιάλα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά πριν 5 μέρες.

1.jpg

----------


## seajets

Ιδού και μερικές δικές μου, τραβηγμένες την Παρασκευή.

----------


## seajets

Πρέπει να ήταν αρκετά μεγάλες, γι'αυτό δεν ανέβαιναν όλες μαζί.

----------


## BOBKING

> Πρέπει να ήταν αρκετά μεγάλες, γι'αυτό δεν ανέβαιναν όλες μαζί.


Σε ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες πιστεύω ότι του πάνε πολύ αυτά τα χρώματα

----------


## thanos75

Πάντα μου άρεσαν αυτού του τύπου τα ταχύπλοα...και ειδικά το συγκεκριμένο.  Νομίζω πως εξακολουθεί να είναι όμορφο και με τα νέα του χρώματα.  Με το καλό να το δούμε και εν Ραφήνα... :Tongue:

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι δύο όψεις .....του νομίσματος. 

SPEEDRUNNER-IV-73-07-03-2017.jpg

----------


## nautaki

> Οι δύο όψεις .....του νομίσματος. 
> 
> SPEEDRUNNER-IV-73-07-03-2017.jpg


κατά τη γνώμη μου η δεξιά πάντα είναι πολύ πιο ωραία, η αριστερή είναι σαν..τσίρκο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σημερινή φωτό του πλοίου από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Είναι βέβαιο πως θα τραβάει επάνω του τα βλέμματα και τα σχόλια σε όποιο λιμάνι κι αν μπει. Τώρα θετικά θα είναι αυτά (???), αρνητικά θα είναι (???)........... περί ορέξεως ουδείς λόγος. Πρωτίστως, καλοτάξιδο να είναι και καλότυχο για την εταιρεία του και το πλήρωμα του.

IMG_0003.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 18/03/2017

_Και ένα ζουμ στην πλώρη.

IMG_0007.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

> Σημερινή φωτό του πλοίου από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Είναι βέβαιο πως θα τραβάει επάνω του τα βλέμματα και τα σχόλια σε όποιο λιμάνι κι αν μπει. Τώρα θετικά θα είναι αυτά (???), αρνητικά θα είναι (???)........... περί ορέξεως ουδείς λόγος. Πρωτίστως, καλοτάξιδο να είναι και καλότυχο για την εταιρεία του και το πλήρωμα του.
> 
> IMG_0003.jpg
> _Πειραιάς - 18/03/2017
> 
> _Και ένα ζουμ στην πλώρη.
> 
> IMG_0007.jpg


Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι ο Roadrunner των Looney Tunes στην πλώρη του. Ως γνωστών η Moby έχει υπογράψει συμβόλαιο με την Looney Tunes η Golden Star Ferries έχει υπογράψει κανένα ή θα την πηγαίνουν στα δικαστήρια για κλοπή πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων ;;;

----------


## hayabusa

Ξέρει κάποιος γιατί αφού βάφτηκε παρέμειναν αυτά τα σημάδια πάνω από την ίσαλο ;

Όσο για τα σχόλια εγώ εχω να πω πως τον πρώτο και τελευταίο λόγο τον έχουν οι ιδιοκτήτες και θα επρεπε να χαιρόμαστε που υπάρχει ακόμη μια τέτοια εταιρεία στην ακτοπλοϊα μας. 
Αν σε κάποιον δεν αρέσει, δόξα τω Θεώ φέτος η Ραφήνα θα έχει περισσότερες επιλογές από ποτέ για να ταξιδέψεις.

----------


## Phivos

Συμφωνώ απολύτως με το μήνυμα του χρήστη Hayabusa. Άλλωστε, στην ακτοπλοΐα κατά τη γνώμη δεν έχει σημασία ο χρωματισμός ενός πλοίου, αλλά πιο πολύ ο τροπος με τον οποίο παρέχει τις υπηρεσίες του. Κάτι που έχω παρατηρήσει σε άλλα ακτοπλοϊκά φόρα είναι γκρίνια και ειρωνίες σχετικά με το βάξιμό αυτό, δίνοντας με αυτό τον τρόπο μια αρνητική εικόνα απέναντι σε μια αξιόπιστη εταιρεία. Ευτυχώς, εδώ μέχρι στιγμής δεν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα. Ακριβώς όπως το λέει ο χρήστης Hayabusa, το βάψιμο είναι επιλογή των πλοιοκτητών, και αν αποφασίσει κάποιος να μην επιλέξει το πλοίο λόγω του χρωματισμού του, τότε έχει στην διάθεσή του άλλα 8 πλοία, μεταξύ των οποίων υπάρχουν 2 άλλα ταχύπλοα. Το ότι θα ταξιδέψουν 9 πλοία σε μια απαιτητική γραμμή (μιλάω μόνο για τα πλοία που θα αναχωρούν από Ραφήνα για Κυκλάδες, αλλιώς είναι 11 μαζί με τα 2 πλοία που θα αναχωρούν για το Μαρμάρι), σε ένα απαιτητικό λιμάνι, εν μέσω οικονομικής κρίσης είναι από μόνο του κάτι που ξεπερνάει τα ελληνικά ακτοπλοϊκά δεδομένα. Τέλος, θα πρέπει να είμαστε ευγνώμονες απέναντι στους αδερφούς Στεφάνου, που και στηρίζουν την ακτοπλοΐα, και κάνουν επενδύσεις σε πλοία με σκόπο την καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση των επιβατών (μάλιστα επισκευάζοντας τα πλοία τους στην Ελλάδα και όχι στο εξωτερικό, σε αντίθεση με άλλες εταιρείες), και σέβονται τον πελάτη και τα μέλη των πληρωμάτων τους. 
Και σχετικά με την ερώτηση του χρήστη Hayabusa, λογικά θα καθαριστούν τα σημάδια αυτά κατά τη διάρκεια του δεξαμενισμού του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Όσο για τα σχόλια εγώ εχω να πω πως τον πρώτο και τελευταίο λόγο τον έχουν οι ιδιοκτήτες και θα επρεπε να χαιρόμαστε που υπάρχει ακόμη μια τέτοια εταιρεία στην ακτοπλοϊα μας. 
> Αν σε κάποιον δεν αρέσει, δόξα τω Θεώ φέτος η Ραφήνα θα έχει περισσότερες επιλογές από ποτέ για να ταξιδέψεις.





> Συμφωνώ απολύτως με το μήνυμα του χρήστη Hayabusa. Άλλωστε, στην ακτοπλοΐα κατά τη γνώμη δεν έχει σημασία ο χρωματισμός ενός πλοίου, αλλά πιο πολύ ο τροπος με τον οποίο παρέχει τις υπηρεσίες του. Κάτι που έχω παρατηρήσει σε άλλα ακτοπλοϊκά φόρα είναι γκρίνια και ειρωνίες σχετικά με το βάξιμό αυτό, δίνοντας με αυτό τον τρόπο μια αρνητική εικόνα απέναντι σε μια αξιόπιστη εταιρεία. Ευτυχώς, εδώ μέχρι στιγμής δεν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα.


Εγώ από την μεριά μου διαφωνώ απολύτως με το μήνυμα του χρήστη Hayabusa. Την ίδια ακριβώς αρνητική εικόνα (για να μην πω χειρότερη) που προσδίδουν σε μία αξιόπιστη εταιρεία η γκρίνια και οι ειρωνίες σχετικά με το βάψιμο ενός πλοίου της, της προσδίδουν και σχόλια του τύπου "οι πλοιοκτήτες έχουν τον πρώτο και τελευταίο λόγο, και αν δεν σας αρέσει τραβάτε αλλού" (σε ελεύθερη απόδοση !!!). Σαφώς και οι (πάσης φύσεως) ιδιοκτήτες έχουν πάντα τον πρώτο και τελευταίο λόγο (κατόπιν βέβαια αφουγκρασμού των πελατειακών απαιτήσεων) είναι αυτονόητο αυτό και δεν χρήζει καν αναφοράς, και σαφέστατα θα πρέπει όλοι να χαιρόμαστε που λειτουργεί στην ακτοπλοία μας μία εταιρεία αξιόλογη σαν την GOLDEN STAR FERRIES. Αυτό όμως ουδόλως αφαιρεί το δικαίωμα από τον οποιονδήποτε στο να εκφέρει γνώμη (πάντα και απαραίτητα καλοπροαίρετη) ως προς το αν του αρέσουν το βάψιμο, τα μοτίβα, και γενικότερα η εξωτερική εμφάνιση ενός πλοίου. Και παράλληλα βέβαια, αλίμονο αν η επιλογή του πλοίου με το οποίο θα ταξιδέψουμε βασίζεται (ή εξαρτάται έστω και σε ελάχιστο βαθμό) στο αν μας αρέσει ή όχι το βάψιμο του.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, θεωρώ πως ο χρήστης Hayabusa με το ποστ του έδινε απάντηση έμμεση σε όσα γράφτηκαν σε άλλο(α) φόρουμ, μιας και δεν μπορώ να βρω στο nautilia.gr κάποιο ποστ που να δικαιολογούσε μία τέτοιου είδους (κάπως αφοριστική) τοποθέτηση.

----------


## fourtounakis

Μια χαρά είναι. Ίσα ίσα που ασχολήθηκαν με το πλοίο και δεν του εβαλαν 2 logo απλά για να υπάρχουν...

----------


## BOBKING

> Μια χαρά είναι. Ίσα ίσα που ασχολήθηκαν με το πλοίο και δεν του εβαλαν 2 logo απλά για να υπάρχουν...


Όπως έλεγε και ο Γούτος πρέπει να το αγαπάς το πλοίο και να ασχοληθείς μαζί του μόνο έτσι γίνονται οι δουλειές και πας μπροστά. Ας ελπίσουμε να το φροντίσουν το πλοίο και όχι επειδή μεγάλωσε ο στόλος να το ξεχνάνε

----------


## pantelis2009

To Superrunner έφυγε από τον Πειραιά συνοδεία των P/K Christos XXXVII & XIX και πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε......όσο φαίνεται φωτογραφημένο σήμερα το πρωί από την Κυνόσουρα, στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου που έχει πάει για την συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

SUPERRUNNER-75-05-04-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σήμερα νωρίς το απόγευμα, κατά τις 16.00, το εντυπωσιακό _SUPER RUNNER_ έπεσε από το synchrolift του ναυπηγείου Σπανόπουλου στην Σαλαμίνα.

IMG_0124.jpg__IMG_0132.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 13/04/2017_

----------


## Nautilia News

*Στις 28 Απριλίου ξεκινά δρομολόγια το SUPERRUNNER της Golden Star Ferries*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/aktoplo...io-dromologia/ .

----------


## sprintezis

> Θα μπορουσε να δρομολογηθει,προς ικαρια και σαμο,με ενδιαμεσα λιμανια,τηνο και μυκονο;


Όπου θέλεις θα μπορούσε να δρομολογηθεί πλην όμως προτίμησε (και πολύ σωστά) να πάει να μαζέψει το χρήμα και το πολύ χρήμα είναι στη Μύκονο στην Πάρο στη Νάξο και στη Σαντορίνη.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Η Τήνος και το HSC Superrunner*

 Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/aktoplo...superrunner-2/ .

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το Super Runner στην Τηνο   20-5-2017

_DSCN9328ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpgDSCN9338ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

Βίντεο από μια άφιξη και μανούβρα του πλοίου πρόσφατα στην Τήνο!

----------


## hayabusa

Αναχώρηση του πλοίου από τη Μύκονο με 7άρι βορια (και στροφή με χειρόφρενο στο 1.55 για Παροναξία ! )

----------


## hayabusa

Και μια εναέρια αναχώρηση για Τήνο με μπουνάτσα

----------


## hayabusa

Και στη Σαντορίνη από ψηλά για να απολαύσουμε την καλντέρα !

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Superrrunner_ _ αποπλους απο το λιμανι της Τηνου 22-8-2017

_DSCN9782ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpgDSCN9784ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Super  Runner στο λιμανι  της Τηνου 23-7-2017

_DSCN0461ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Super Runner  λιγο εξω απο την μπουκα του λιμανιου της Τηνου εχοντας ροτα για Μυκονο 6-7-2017

_DSCN0064ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## noulos

Σήμερα και για τις επόμενες 2 Παρασκευές το SuperRunner θα πραγματοποιήσει το δρομολόγιο του Superferry
από Ραφήνα για ¶νδρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο-Πάρο με αναχώρηση στις 17:10. 
Πρώτη φορά στο Γαύριο λοιπόν, το οποίο το επόμενο καλοκαίρι πιθανότατα θα εξυπηρετεί τακτικά!
Ατομικό εισιτήριο για ¶νδρο 19Ε και ΙΧ 35Ε.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Super Ranner εχοντας ροτα για Μυκονο 22-8-2017

_DSCN9784ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Superrunner για τον Οκτώβριο θα εκτελεί καθημερινά δρομολόγια από Ραφήνα προς Σύρο, Τήνο & Μύκονο.

----------


## roussosf

> Το Superrunner για τον Οκτώβριο θα εκτελεί καθημερινά δρομολόγια από Ραφήνα προς Σύρο, Τήνο & Μύκονο.


Η απόφαση του ΣΑΣ άλλα λέει........................................
Βλέπεις που και αν οι Συριανοί το ζήτησαν -(αμφιβάλω αν το στηρίξουν)- ίσως δεν θέλουμε να στεναχωρήσουμε την............................ αυτοκρατορία

----------


## Psytair

Το Πλοιο αφου αυριο τελειωσει το τελευταιο δρομολογιο θα ερθει πειραια για την ετησια ακινησια του

----------


## Naxojet

Κατεβαινει για πειραια το πλοιο

----------


## Psytair

Ναι πραγματι περναει το σουνιο

----------


## Psytair

Το πλοιο εφτασε  στο λιμανι του πειραια  στην Ε1 
.Μπορει να κατσει εκει για την ετησια ακινησια

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το πλοιο εφτασε  στο λιμανι του πειραια  στην Ε1 
> .Μπορει να κατσει εκει για την ετησια ακινησια


Mπρος στο υπουργείο δεν είναι χώρος γιά ακινησία.

----------


## Psytair

Αρα θα αποχωρισει απο εκει αμα ειναι

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Super Runner αποπλους απο την Τηνο 6-7-2017

_DSCN0061ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Phivos

Το SUPERRUNNER αναχωρώντας για την Σαντορίνη, τραβηγμένο από την είσοδο της Ι.Μ Αγίας Ειρήνης που βρίσκεται ακριβώς δίπλα στο λιμάνι της Ίου  :Smile New: 

IMG_7065.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε το πλοίο σε σημερινή φωτό, δεμένο μπροστά από το υπουργείο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

IMG_0046.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 14/10/2017_

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το ταχύπλοο απ' τις 12 έως τις 18 Μαρτίου θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη μόνιμη δεξαμενή της Ακτής Βασιλειάδη για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## tolaras

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

Χθες άκουσα πως μαζεύονται υπογραφές για να ναυλωθεί το βαπόρι του Αγίου Πνεύματος για να κάνει ταξίδι προσκύνημα από Μυτιλήνη για Τήνο!
Δεν είναι ακόμα σίγουρο όμως...

Τώρα μόλις βρήκα αυτό τη δημοσίευση στο fb...
Οι πληροφορίες λένε ότι κάνει τη διαδρομή σε περίπου 4 ώρες...
Βοήθειά μας! Καλημέρα σε όλους!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Superruner έφυγε από τον Πειραιά και συνοδεία του P/K Christos V πηγαίνει για το ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου για το δεξαμενισμό του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## john 2004

Αυτη την ώρα μπαίνει στην δεξαμενή του σπανοπουλου.

----------


## karavofanatikos

To Superrunner καλλωπίζεται στο Ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα, καθώς αναμένεται να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια την Μεγάλη Τετάρτη 4 Απριλίου.

DSCN7104.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι βγήκε απο την δεξαμενή,και επέστρεψε στον Πειραιά ρυμουλκούμενο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα έφυγε από το ΥΕΝ που ήταν αραγμένο για Ραφήνα. Αυτή την ώρα πλησιάζει στον Πάτροκλο. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του στις Κυκλάδες. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## kastor

Ενα σημερινο _βιντεάκι_ απο την μεσημερινή προσέγγιση του ταχύπλοου στο λιμάνι του Γαυρίου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SUPERRUNNER φωτογραφημένο στις 24-06-2018 στο δρομολόγιο του. Καλή συνέχεια.

SUPERRUNNER-82-24-06-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SUPERRUNNER πριν λίγο πηγαίνοντας για Πάρο. Καλή συνέχεια.

SUPERRUNNER-83-12-07-2018.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Το SUPER RUNNER χθες το μεσημέρι στη Νάξο στη μανούβρα αναχώρησης.

IMG_2567.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ταχύπλοο περισυνέλεξε πενταμελή οικογένεια έξω από τη Ραφήνα*Δευτέρα, 23 Ιουλ 2018 22:41UPD: 22:46

Photo*www.marinetraffic.com /*

Το επιβατηγό-ταχύπλοο σκάφος Super Runner περισυνέλεξε «τρία παιδιά, τη μητέρα και τον πατέρα τους» από τη θάλασσα στη Ραφήνα, δύο μίλια έξω από το λιμάνι, σύμφωνα με μαρτυρία του πλοιάρχου στον τηλεοπτικό σταθμό ΣΚΑΪ.
«Τους έχω εδώ στη γέφυρα και τους δίνουμε τις πρώτες βοήθειες» είπε ο πλοίαρχος.
Το πλοίο επέστρεφε από προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο από την Τήνο, ενώ δεν έχει διευκρινιστεί αν πρόκειται για τους αγνοούμενουςπου αναζητεί το Λιμενικό.
_naftemporiki.gr_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Superrunner εχθές στη Ραφήνα, η αναχώρηση του για Κυκλάδες και τα καμμένα της Ραφήνας και οι πιτσιρικάδες που έχασαν το πλοίο και χτυπιούνται στο λιμάνι.

SUPERRUNNER-84-01-08-2018.jpg SUPERRUNNER-89-01-08-2018.jpg SUPERRUNNER-90-01-08-2018.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Μας έφυγε σαν Speedrunner IV...
DSC_6947 (Large).jpg

2ος χρόνος σαν Superunner!
DSC_9767 (Large).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*Συναγερμός στην Τήνο: 20χρονος έπεσε από πλοίο στη θάλασσα μαζί με τον σκύλο του!!*











22/08/2018, 20:56 3


*Λιμενικός που βούτηξε στη θάλασσα με τη βοήθεια επιβατών που περίμεναν να επιβιβαστούν στο πλοίο, τράβηξε τον άνδρα και τον σκύλο του μέχρι το λιμάνι*
Ένα ασυνήθιστο περιστατικό κλήθηκαν να αντιμετωπίσουν οι λιμενικοί της Τήνου και οι ναυτικοί του «Super Runner Ανδρος», όταν ένας νεαρός άνδρας για αδιευκρίνιστους μέχρι στιγμής λόγους έπεσε μαζί με το σκύλο του από το πλοίο στη θάλασσα.

Αμέσως κινητοποιήθηκαν οι αρχές του λιμενικού που βρισκόντουσαν στο λιμάνι. Αρχικά το πλοίο έκανε τις κατάλληλες μανούβρες για να μην χτυπήσει τον άνδρα και τον σκύλο του, ενώ λιμενικός δίχως να το σκεφτεί έβγαλε τα παπούτσια του και βούτηξε αμέσως στη θάλασσα για να σώσει τον άνδρα.




Με αυταπάρνηση κολύμπησε μέχρι το σημείο που ήταν ο άνδρας και ο σκύλος, ενώ μία γυναίκα λιμενικός βούτηξε και αυτή μέσα για να πάει στο σημείο σωσίβιο. Έτσι μαζί με ένα σχοινί και τη βοήθεια επιβατών που περίμεναν να επιβιβαστούν στο πλοίο, τράβηξαν τον άνδρα και τον σκύλο του μέχρι το λιμάνι. Τελικά βγήκαν στην στεριά σώοι, ενώ αμέσως έσπευσε ασθενοφόρο του ΕΚΑΒ για να παραλάβει τον άνδρα που έδειχνε να είναι καλά στην υγεία του.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Amorgos66

Superruner vs Ξενοφων στο Ραφηνα Port
https://www.protothema.gr/greece/art...i-tis-rafinas/

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Superrunner φωτογραφημένο εχθές πανοραμικά  με τα μποφόρια στη Ραφήνα, δεμένο με όσους κάβους υπήρχαν στο πλοίο. Καλή συνέχεια.

SUPERRUNNER-94-27-09-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Superrunner έφυγε από Ραφήνα με προορισμό τον Πειραιά.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Superrunner ολοκλήρωσε τα δρομολόγια του και αυτή την ώρα πλησιάζει στον Πειραιά για Χειμερινή ακινησία του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> To Superrunner ολοκλήρωσε τα δρομολόγια του και αυτή την ώρα πλησιάζει στον Πειραιά για Χειμερινή ακινησία του.


Επιστροφή λοιπόν στα ίδια μέρη για ξεχειμώνιασμα (να δεις που θα την έχει καπαρωμένη την θέση !!!).

IMG_0256.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 20/10/2018_

----------


## noulos

Φθινοπωρινή βραδιά στην Ραφήνα.

20180928_220903-b.jpg

----------


## sv1xv

Σήμερα το πρωΐ, αραγμένο μπροστά στο ΥΕΝ.

----------


## leo85

Στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου για τη συντήρηση του.

Superrunner-6-4-2019-.jpg 

6-4-2019.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Superrunner φωτογραφημένο εχθές από την Κυνόσουρα, στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα που συνεχίζει την συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια.

SUPERRUNNER-98-11-04-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

09:38 | 12 Ιουν. 2019


Στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας επέστρεψε το πρωί το ταχύπλοο καταμαράν «*Superrunner»*, καθώς παρουσίασε *βλάβη σε μία από τις κύριες μηχανές του*, λίγο μετά τον απόπλου του.
Το πλοίο που είχε αναχωρήσει στις 07:15 το πρωί για να πραγματοποιήσει το δρομολόγιο Τήνο, Μύκονο, Πάρο και Θήρα, με *317 επιβάτες και 70 οχήματα.*
Με μέριμνα της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας επιβάτες και οχήματα θα μεταφερθούν στους προορισμούς τους με το επιβατηγό οχηματαγωγό πλοίο «Superferry που πραγματοποιεί το ίδιο δρομολόγιο, αλλά με τελικό προορισμό το Ηράκλειο.





Ο απόπλους του «Superrunner» *απαγορεύθηκε* μέχρι αποκατάστασης της βλάβης και σχετικής βεβαίωσης από τον παρακολουθούντα νηογνώμονα
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Κάτι δεν πάει καλά με τα ταχύπλοα κ την εταιρεία.Μάλλον δεν το ξέρουν το αντικείμενο κ είναι δυσφήμιση γιά αυτούς,κρίμα.
Μπροστά τους ή Seajets η οποία εδώ που τα λέμε, αρχίζει κ στρώνει,φαντάζει  Άγγελος αξιοπιστίας!

----------


## hayabusa

Drone video του πλοίου κατά τη διάρκεια μιας πρόσφατης αναχώρησής του από τη Ραφήνα για το κλασσικό του δρομολόγιο

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *SUPER RUNNER* σήμερα το μεσημέρι λιγο εξω απο το λιμάνι της Τήνου.

DSCN0607.JPG DSCN0602.JPG

----------


## alkeos

> Το *SUPER RUNNER* σήμερα το μεσημέρι λιγο εξω απο το λιμάνι της Τήνου.
> 
> DSCN0607.JPG DSCN0602.JPG


Αριστούργημα η πρώτη φωτο, ολοζώντανη, εύγε!

----------


## Blitz-X

Φρεσκαδούρα... Ήρθε ο καιρός να τα μαζεύουν σιγά σιγά τα ταχύπλοα. Πρέπει να έχει πολύ κοπάνημα  :Smile New: 

*​ΜΦΧ*

----------


## Amorgos66

...έχει λίγο καιρό,δεν έχει κ κόσμο...
https://www.irafina.gr/akironete-to-...o-mikono-naxo/

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε σε σημερινή μου φωτο από την Κυνόσουρα το SURERRUNNER  της εταιρείας Golden Star Ferries βρίσκεται από τις 05/12 στη μικρή δεξαμενή Σπανόπουλου για την συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια.

SUPERRUNNER 104 11-12-2019 copy.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Ωραίο Ο/Γ ταχύπλοο και για το Θεσσαλονίκη - Σποράδες, παρ'όλο που αν μπει αυτό είναι σαν να κόβει κίνηση από τον εαυτό της η HELLENIC από το Βόλο οπότε ίσως και να μη τη συμφέρει και στη γραμμή της Θεσσαλονίκης προβλέπω SEAJETS με κάθε επιφύλαξη, αλλά άγνωστο με  ποιο πλοίο...


Πράγματι, απ' ότι ακούγεται η γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκη - Σποράδες θα κατοχυρωθεί στη Seajets με τις περισσότερες πιθανότητες να συγκεντρώνει το νεοαποκτηθέν Superrunner.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Πράγματι, απ' ότι ακούγεται η γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκη - Σποράδες θα κατοχυρωθεί στη Seajets με τις περισσότερες πιθανότητες να συγκεντρώνει το νεοαποκτηθέν Superrunner.


Και πράγματι κατοχυρώθηκε στη SEAJETS με το νεοαποκτηθέν Superrunner Jet. Ήδη κυκλοφόρησαν και τα δρομολόγια.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Και τα δρομολόγια....

Α' περίοδος.
α.png

Β' περίοδος.
β.png

Γ' περίοδος.
γ.png

Δ' περίοδος.
2A19FA1E-4ADA-42DA-85C4-57AC57FD961C.png.75b635c5ae54acb4950d3ca56a85f1c0.png

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Παρθενική άφιξη του H/S/C SuperRunner Jet στη Θεσσαλονίκη !!!
Καλή αρχή λοιπόν...
DSC_0010HscSupeRunnerJet_Ps_Ready.jpg DSC_0012HscSupeRunnerJet_Ps_Ready.jpg DSC_0043HscSupeRunnerJet_Ps_Ready.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Παρθενική άφιξη του H/S/C SuperRunner Jet στη Θεσσαλονίκη !!!
> Καλή αρχή λοιπόν...
> DSC_0010HscSupeRunnerJet_Ps_Ready.jpg DSC_0012HscSupeRunnerJet_Ps_Ready.jpg DSC_0043HscSupeRunnerJet_Ps_Ready.jpg


Eπειδή είναι monohull, το Η/S/C= High Speed Catamaran είναι λάθος.

----------


## nickosps

Δεν παίζει ρόλο αν είναι monohull ή catamaran. Το H/S/C είναι High Speed Craft.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν παίζει ρόλο αν είναι monohull ή catamaran. Το H/S/C είναι High Speed Craft.


Έχεις δίκιο,οφείλουμε να αναγνωρίζουμε τα λάθη μας.
Αλλά το craft κακώς έχει επικρατήσει αφού αφορά πολύ μικρά σκάφη.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ως "Craft" το έχω. 
Ας πάμε στα του ταχύπλοου. Για πρώτο δρομολόγιο, δε τα πήγε και άσχημα πάρ'όλο που είναι λίγο "τσιμπημένες" οι τιμές...

----------


## alkeos

Ας προσθέσω και εγώ τον "οβολό" μου με φωτο σε μια από τις πρώτες αφίξεις του

P1000807_edited.jpg P1000809_edited.jpg P1000810_edited.jpg P1000814_edited.jpg P1000817_edited.jpg

Συνεχίζεται...

----------


## alkeos

... η συνέχεια

P1000822_edited.jpg P1000827_edited.jpg P1000832_edited.jpg P1000839_edited.jpg P1000840_edited.jpg

Συνεχίζεται...

----------


## alkeos

... η συνέχεια και η ολοκλήρωση του ρεμέτζου

P1000861_edited.jpg P1000889_edited.jpg P1000891_edited.jpg P1000900_edited.jpg P1000869_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Και μερικές "λεπτομερειακές" του

P1000843_edited.jpg P1000845_edited.jpg P1000856_edited.jpg P1000858_edited.jpg P1000901_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Και μία βραδινή, την ώρα της ξεκούρασης

P1010358_edited (2).jpg

----------


## hayabusa

Ας το δούμε και από ψηλά αναχωρώντας το περασμένο καλοκαίρι από την εντυπωσιακή Σαντορίνη  :Smile:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ωραία δουλειά φίλε μου! Να ανεβάζεις κ άλλα βίντεο εδώ στο nautilia.

----------


## Ellinis

Στις 10/6 φαίνεται να ξεκινάει τα δρομολόγια του στη γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκη-Σποράδες-Μαντούδι.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Πάλι θα έχουμε ποικιλία ταχύπλοων στη Θεσσαλονίκη... Σε 20 μέρες ξεκινάει αυτό και μετά από κάνα μήνα θα έρθει το Champion Jet 1 λένε....

----------

